# March 2021 purchases



## Jereni

With the new collection launching on Tuesday, I have a feeling we are going to see some beauties asap!

Break out the popcorn, let’s see those gorgeous March hauls!


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## mzbaglady1




----------



## Newbie2016

LavenderIce said:


>





mzbaglady1 said:


> View attachment 5006178
> View attachment 5006180


No purchases to share yet but now I have a serious craving for popcorn!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Newbie2016 said:


> No purchases to share yet but now I have a serious craving for popcorn!


Garrett’s Chicago Mix. Perfect combo of sweet and savory.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Looks like the only thing people have purchased this month so far is Popcorn.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Ricks Krispies said:


> Looks like the only thing people have purchased this month so far is Popcorn.


Behave yourself. LOL!!! The goodies haven't shipped yet for some people.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

mzbaglady1 said:


> Behave yourself. LOL!!! The goodies haven't shipped yet for some people.



I JUST received mine in the mail.

Chanel Popcorn in Silver Hardware:


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Will pick her up tmr!  cant wait


----------



## pinkbananas

Not a March purchase but I just had to share and I hope that’s okay. The combination of the straight-edged flap and the black hardware- this is my absolute dream card holder! I’m so glad I waited because many times I almost purchased the curved flap version instead. Am I the only one who likes this older style with the straight edge more?


----------



## lemonbarista

Ricks Krispies said:


> I JUST received mine in the mail.
> 
> Chanel Popcorn in Silver Hardware:
> View attachment 5006232



Cute! But I can't tell with the lighting/resolution -- is that in caviar or lambskin? Any concerns with the butter vs the leather?


----------



## Ricks Krispies

pinkbananas said:


> Not a March purchase but I just had to share and I hope that’s okay. The combination of the straight-edged flap and the black hardware- this is my absolute dream card holder! I’m so glad I waited because many times I almost purchased the curved flap version instead. Am I the only one who likes this older style with the straight edge more?
> 
> View attachment 5006664



Agree 100% !
This is thee best of the best Chanel Card Holder ever! It still looks just like when i got it back in 2015/2016!
(Sorry about the lighting)


----------



## Ricks Krispies

lemonbarista said:


> Cute! But I can't tell with the lighting/resolution -- is that in caviar or lambskin? Any concerns with the butter vs the leather?



It’s in Iridescent Lambskin with Movie Theater Butter all over it. It’s from the 160 calories series, “160C”. 
Here’s the reference number so you can let your SA know! 123CHANEL654POP537THE789CORN


----------



## sparklywacky

pinkbananas said:


> Not a March purchase but I just had to share and I hope that’s okay. The combination of the straight-edged flap and the black hardware- this is my absolute dream card holder! I’m so glad I waited because many times I almost purchased the curved flap version instead. Am I the only one who likes this older style with the straight edge more?
> 
> View attachment 5006664


Aaah lovely! Is it from 20A? The finish of the caviar looks very similar to my 20A So Black Coco Handle’s!


----------



## sparklywacky

RataDrawitra said:


> Will pick her up tmr!  cant wait


Cool! Please post pics!


----------



## sparklywacky

Ricks Krispies said:


> I JUST received mine in the mail.
> 
> Chanel Popcorn in Silver Hardware:
> View attachment 5006232


Lol!


----------



## sparklywacky

I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I got this denim flap from the 21P collection!






It’s actually very easy to style and it goes very well with my monochromatic wardrobe. The size is the same as a jumbo classic flap - it’s very roomy and I can already tell I’ll be using it a lot this spring and summer!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

sparklywacky said:


> I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I got this denim flap from the 21P collection!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006829
> 
> 
> It’s actually very easy to style and it goes very well with my monochromatic wardrobe. The size is the same as a jumbo classic flap - it’s very roomy and I can already tell I’ll be using it a lot this spring and summer!




We need a MOD shot! 
Im curious to see how you’d style this bad boy


----------



## pinkbananas

sparklywacky said:


> Aaah lovely! Is it from 20A? The finish of the caviar looks very similar to my 20A So Black Coco Handle’s!


Thank you! It’s from 20S - I’m looking forward to using it! Have you had any issues at all with the hardware?


----------



## topglamchic

Ricks Krispies said:


> I JUST received mine in the mail.
> 
> Chanel Popcorn in Silver Hardware:
> View attachment 5006232


@Ricks Krispies   Is it the 21p or 21s lambskin?

  And most importantly did it come with the Chanel packaging (the Chanel box, camellia, and ribbon)?




lol!!!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

topglamchic said:


> @Ricks Krispies   Is it the 21p or 21s lambskin?
> 
> And most importantly did it come with the Chanel packaging (the Chanel box, camellia, and ribbon)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!



I course i got all the packaging!
This limited edition Chanel came in such cute packaging! The bag arrived in it’s Chanel Corn box, with Chanel Pop ribbon and Chanel Popcorn Flake-Camellia!


----------



## Venessa84

sparklywacky said:


> I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I got this denim flap from the 21P collection!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006829
> 
> 
> It’s actually very easy to style and it goes very well with my monochromatic wardrobe. The size is the same as a jumbo classic flap - it’s very roomy and I can already tell I’ll be using it a lot this spring and summer!




I think this bag is so cool! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Cclover2013

Purchased the silver mini after unsuccessfully trying to get the gold❤️ My boyfriend surprised me ❤️❤️


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Ricks Krispies said:


> I course i got all the packaging!
> This limited edition Chanel came in such cute packaging! The bag arrived in it’s Chanel Corn box, with Chanel Pop ribbon and Chanel Popcorn Flake-Camellia!
> View attachment 5006877



Be honest, you are the designer of their ridiculous special bags testing the waters for future designs.

Busted!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Kuschelnudde said:


> Be honest, you are the designer of their ridiculous special bags testing the waters for future designs.
> 
> Busted!


----------



## Klaneckya

Cclover2013 said:


> Purchased the silver mini after unsuccessfully trying to get the gold❤ My boyfriend surprised me ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5007014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007017


Wow, you have both colors. Congrats.


----------



## Cclover2013

Klaneckya said:


> Wow, you have both colors. Congrats.


Thank you!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## luxurista

I just got my medium coco handle in the mail today! This is actually a great size for anyone considering it. This one is from 21P - so it has the beautiful leather lining which I love. Mine came soft-wrapped... but still got those butterflies when unwrapping it lol. Here she is:


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Two different shades of purple  Thanks for letting me share my newest minis.


----------



## innerpeace85

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Two different shades of purple  Thanks for letting me share my newest minis.


Beautiful! Are these from 21S?


----------



## Jereni

Cclover2013 said:


> Purchased the silver mini after unsuccessfully trying to get the gold❤ My boyfriend surprised me ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5007014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007017



So jealous you got both of these! Congrats!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful! Are these from 21S?



Thank you!  No, both of these are from 20B collection.


----------



## demicouture

Picked up my final pieces so here goes my little shopping spree. As we were discussing in some recent threads, out of my buys only the bronze dad sandals were actually available instore. Everything else I had to order in as my store did not have it in their buy.
Thanks for letting me share and I can’t wait to see what everyone will get from 21S(I’ve got some items waiting for me soon I hope)


----------



## Klaneckya

demicouture said:


> Picked up my final pieces so here goes my little shopping spree. As we were discussing in some recent threads, out of my buys only the bronze dad sandals were actually available instore. Everything else I had to order in as my store did not have it in their buy.
> Thanks for letting me share and I can’t wait to see what everyone will get from 21S(I’ve got some items waiting for me soon I hope)


What season is the white cf? Looks really nice.


----------



## innerpeace85

demicouture said:


> Picked up my final pieces so here goes my little shopping spree. As we were discussing in some recent threads, out of my buys only the bronze dad sandals were actually available instore. Everything else I had to order in as my store did not have it in their buy.
> Thanks for letting me share and I can’t wait to see what everyone will get from 21S(I’ve got some items waiting for me soon I hope)


Stunning! Are you in US? If so, can you share your SA details for the rose gold sandals? Thanks


----------



## demicouture

Klaneckya said:


> What season is the white cf? Looks really nice.



thank you  I think it’s 21C


----------



## Klaneckya

demicouture said:


> thank you  I think it’s 21C


Thank you. Could you check the tag?


----------



## demicouture

Klaneckya said:


> Thank you. Could you check the tag?


I’m afraid we are not given tags in Europe but I had a picture of it when I was deliberating and it says 21C


----------



## demicouture

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning! Are you in US? If so, can you share your SA details for the rose gold sandals? Thanks


I’m sorry but I’m in Europe. I hope you can have your SA locate them for you


----------



## sparklywacky

Ricks Krispies said:


> We need a MOD shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im curious to see how you’d style this bad boy





Lol, i’ll post soon!


----------



## sparklywacky

pinkbananas said:


> Thank you! It’s from 20S - I’m looking forward to using it! Have you had any issues at all with the hardware?


OMG yes- I had chipping issues with the chain of my So Black Coco Handle from 20A! And I had the chain exchanged 3 times (all were chipped!) or maybe even 4 till I got the best one! The manager of my boutique was attentive so I appreciate that. 

See my posts in page 33 and 34 to read more details of my experience here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...he-normal-for-this-chanel-item.983615/page-33

In the end, I kept the bag after all the chain replacement drama because I’ve been waiting for a So Black Coco Handle quilted and caviar for so long. So far after 7 months, there hasn’t been any chips on the final chain replacement, so that’s good!


----------



## Klaneckya

demicouture said:


> I’m afraid we are not given tags in Europe but I had a picture of it when I was deliberating and it says 21C


Thank you very much


----------



## ShenAngiegans

I am pleased to present my very first Chanel bag! It is pre loved from fashionphile, but it’s in fantastic condition and I couldn’t find it in store anymore.

This was also my first experience with fashionphile, and I am so pleased! Gives me hope that when I can’t find a dream bag in store, I can always search online.

My new Gabrielle bag!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I finally have these beauties today. OMG


----------



## Cclover2013

Jereni said:


> So jealous you got both of these! Congrats!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cclover2013

RataDrawitra said:


> I finally have these beauties today. OMG


Congratulations!!❤️❤️❤️ May I ask you for a mod shot of the new mini with top handle? I’m considering adding one too lol


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Cclover2013 said:


> Congratulations!!❤❤❤ May I ask you for a mod shot of the new mini with top handle? I’m considering adding one too lol


Strap drop us 21.5 inches


----------



## Baikinman

From 21P.


----------



## carolsr

Baikinman said:


> From 21P.
> 
> View attachment 5008329
> View attachment 5008331


The earrings are soooo beautiful!! The bag as well of course! May I ask you if you can find a tablet/laptop? Thanks


----------



## Baikinman

carolsr said:


> The earrings are soooo beautiful!! The bag as well of course! May I ask you if you can find a tablet/laptop? Thanks


Thx. I haven't tried to fit any laptop.  But I have the dimension for your reference.


----------



## nesia69

I exchanged my lambskin WOC for a caviar as lambskin had some scratches. My first Chanel but definitely not the last one.


----------



## LVCH4ever

Chanel 21S Mules Lambskin & Embroideries in Black & White (US$1,000)


----------



## MaryJoe84

Baikinman said:


> From 21P.
> 
> View attachment 5008329
> View attachment 5008331


Ooh, congrats on all your goodies! 
These earrings are so beautiful - do you have the style code?


----------



## BrandSnob

Baikinman said:


> From 21P.
> 
> View attachment 5008329
> View attachment 5008331



Those Earrings are so cute!


----------



## panguine

Got this beauty today. So excited! She’s beautiful. Pink in bright light and beige in warm light.


----------



## kairuna

Picked up my pink zippy from 21S today! My boutique was out of camellias


----------



## Kem45

nesia69 said:


> I exchanged my lambskin WOC for a caviar as lambskin had some scratches. My first Chanel but definitely not the last one.
> View attachment 5008777
> View attachment 5008778


This was my first Chanel too back in the day!  Congrats!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Here are my goodies!!! 
Mini Cube Vanity 21S
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 light pink
CC Brooch
Yellow Card Case Caviar 21P
Avocado Green Card Case 21P


----------



## newcalimommy

panguine said:


> Got this beauty today. So excited! She’s beautiful. Pink in bright light and beige in warm light.



Is that the small size?


----------



## panguine

newcalimommy said:


> Is that the small size?


It’s the new mini/old small size.


----------



## boobookitty23

Two little cuties I got recently.


----------



## Baikinman

MaryJoe84 said:


> Ooh, congrats on all your goodies!
> These earrings are so beautiful - do you have the style code?


Thx. The code is AB6030 B05316 NB911.


----------



## nesia69

Kem45 said:


> This was my first Chanel too back in the day!  Congrats!


Thank you   I think it is a great as first Chanel piece


----------



## lnguyen0827

Vtzshedevil said:


> Here are my goodies!!!
> Mini Cube Vanity 21S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009475
> View attachment 5009476
> View attachment 5009477
> View attachment 5009478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light pink
> CC Brooch
> Yellow Card Case Caviar 21P
> Avocado Green Card Case 21P



everything is so pretty!! Can I get the reference info for the green card holder please?!


----------



## Jereni

Vtzshedevil said:


> Here are my goodies!!!
> Mini Cube Vanity 21S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009475
> View attachment 5009476
> View attachment 5009477
> View attachment 5009478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light pink
> CC Brooch
> Yellow Card Case Caviar 21P
> Avocado Green Card Case 21P



Such a great haul! I love these mini vanities. Prob going to get the one with the pearl.

Where did you get these fabulous jeweled camellias?


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Jereni said:


> Such a great haul! I love these mini vanities. Prob going to get the one with the pearl.
> 
> Where did you get these fabulous jeweled camellias?


I made them...and sell them  too! Dm me if you want one!!


----------



## nat74

Vtzshedevil said:


> I made them...and sell them  too! Dm me if you want one!!


Wow! I LOVE the green Camellia!!!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

lnguyen0827 said:


> everything is so pretty!! Can I get the reference info for the green card holder please?!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Vtzshedevil said:


> Here ya go


----------



## Vtzshedevil

nat74 said:


> Wow! I LOVE the green Camellia!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Saaski

Vtzshedevil said:


> Here are my goodies!!!
> Mini Cube Vanity 21S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009475
> View attachment 5009476
> View attachment 5009477
> View attachment 5009478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light pink
> CC Brooch
> Yellow Card Case Caviar 21P
> Avocado Green Card Case 21P


Echoing that I love those camellias


----------



## pinkbananas

kairuna said:


> Picked up my pink zippy from 21S today! My boutique was out of camellias
> View attachment 5009408
> View attachment 5009409



Wow what a beautiful shade of pink.  I love it. Congrats!


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

I haven't bought Chanel for a while but when I saw this I had to get it!  Please welcome my XXL flap in the small size (15 inches rather than 18) in dark pink with light gold hardware! The bunnies were curious and I thought we could use a little spring  Also, I love that the back pocket has little CC hardware (sorry for such a bad photo, the color is so hard to capture!). I'm intending on using her as a daily bag. What do you think?


----------



## Kn1993

I was waitlisted and it’s arrived today! Do you guys think this looks good?? Since I know there have been some quality issues with some of Chanel bags.


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

moondoggiesbaby said:


> I haven't bought Chanel for a while but when I saw this I had to get it!  Please welcome my XXL flap in the small size (15 inches rather than 18) in dark pink with light gold hardware! The bunnies were curious and I thought we could use a little spring  Also, I love that the back pocket has little CC hardware (sorry for such a bad photo, the color is so hard to capture!). I'm intending on using her as a daily bag. What do you think?


Loveee this color!! Congrats


----------



## sad16480

My newest addition. I just love her  Thank you @nat74


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Was on a waitlist and just got news that my 21S red jumbo arrived! I’m more of a mini girl but this red is to die for  It’s getting shipped to me but should receive in a couple of days


----------



## Kn1993

Photo from my SA. Medium light pink caviar. Picked this beauty up yesterday! In person it has a hint of lilac.


----------



## naindk

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Was on a waitlist and just got news that my 21S red jumbo arrived! I’m more of a mini girl but this red is to die for  It’s getting shipped to me but should receive in a couple of days


Do you have ref. number of this color? Color is beautiful.


----------



## Jereni

sad16480 said:


> My newest addition. I just love her  Thank you @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5009830
> View attachment 5009831



Gorgeous! I had this and returned it as I’m trying for the rectangular mini instead but lord it is cute.


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

naindk said:


> Do you have ref. number of this color? Color is beautiful.


TY   Can’t wait to wear her!  I believe this is the ref. number NC028


----------



## mcpro




----------



## aa12

moondoggiesbaby said:


> I haven't bought Chanel for a while but when I saw this I had to get it!  Please welcome my XXL flap in the small size (15 inches rather than 18) in dark pink with light gold hardware! The bunnies were curious and I thought we could use a little spring  Also, I love that the back pocket has little CC hardware (sorry for such a bad photo, the color is so hard to capture!). I'm intending on using her as a daily bag. What do you think?


Love this! Do you mind sharing where you purchased?


----------



## Bernbern

the best shade of yellow* I have ever seen  If you didn’t like the 20S yellow shade for any reason then you should give this one a try ! She arrived later than expected but she looks so gorgeous  I also got a pre-loved mini orange flap bag a couple weeks ago. I personally don’t think these two shades are super popular but it fits pretty well with my skin complexion. Unlike the rose claire everyone went insane about, I just walked in Saks and ordered from my SA  
**21P Yellow Small Classic Flap Bag.


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5010469
> View attachment 5010470



Love these!! Is the rope soft or scratchy?


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Bernbern said:


> the best shade of yellow* I have ever seen  If you didn’t like the 20S yellow shade for any reason then you should give this one a try ! She arrived later than expected but she looks so gorgeous  I also got a pre-loved mini orange flap bag a couple weeks ago. I personally don’t think these two shades are super popular but it fits pretty well with my skin complexion. Unlike the rose claire everyone went insane about, I just walked in Saks and ordered from my SA
> **21P Yellow Small Classic Flap Bag.



That Orange one!


----------



## Eforteza0513

ShenAngiegans said:


> I am pleased to present my very first Chanel bag! It is pre loved from fashionphile, but it’s in fantastic condition and I couldn’t find it in store anymore.
> 
> This was also my first experience with fashionphile, and I am so pleased! Gives me hope that when I can’t find a dream bag in store, I can always search online.
> 
> My new Gabrielle bag!


Beautiful! Congratulations! Loving the book too!


----------



## Eforteza0513

nesia69 said:


> I exchanged my lambskin WOC for a caviar as lambskin had some scratches. My first Chanel but definitely not the last one.
> View attachment 5008777
> View attachment 5008778


You got a box too! I’m jealous lol, beautiful WOC, such a classic.


----------



## mcpro

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Love these!! Is the rope soft or scratchy?


I tried it ones it’s not scratchy ,for sure the rope will soften after few wears ...


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I just got this sparkly deauville and the light pink iridescent medium flap bag


----------



## Suzie

Cclover2013 said:


> Purchased the silver mini after unsuccessfully trying to get the gold❤ My boyfriend surprised me ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5007014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007017


We are twins on the silver, wish I could have got the gold also.


----------



## flyingfree27

Kn1993 said:


> View attachment 5009811
> 
> I was waitlisted and it’s arrived today! Do you guys think this looks good?? Since I know there have been some quality issues with some of Chanel bags.


This looks good! Quilts are puffy, not too shiny or matte. She’s a beauty, enjoy!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Can’t quite believe I managed to get my hands on this...and just in my for my birthday too  it really is quite breathtaking in person...photographed here in natural light on a super rainy and gloomy day


----------



## Kathy28

Loving the pink on this collection


----------



## ShenAngiegans

Eforteza0513 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! Loving the book too!



It was so interesting to learn Chanel’s roots, and the story of her life. She really is a special mademoiselle.


----------



## bags4nicole

Kathy28 said:


> Loving the pink on this collection


Are the hoop earrings heavy?  Also what is the approximate diameter?  Can you post a mod shot


----------



## Kn1993

flyingfree27 said:


> This looks good! Quilts are puffy, not too shiny or matte. She’s a beauty, enjoy!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kn1993

Kathy28 said:


> Loving the pink on this collection


Love the zippy. Can I get the code please to order?


----------



## Kathy28

bags4nicole said:


> Are the hoop earrings heavy?  Also what is the approximate diameter?  Can you post a mod shot


1.5” diameter not heavy at all. Very comfy to wear.


----------



## Kathy28

Kn1993 said:


> Love the zippy. Can I get the code please to order?



Thanks, I’m waiting for my flat cardholder. I attached the code.


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

mcpro said:


> I tried it ones it’s not scratchy ,for sure the rope will soften after few wears ...


Thank you!!


----------



## sad16480

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I had this and returned it as I’m trying for the rectangular mini instead but lord it is cute.


I didn’t need a bag necessarily, who am I kidding, do I NEED anything of these?!?!, BUT I really wanted a piece in this color and this is perfect! I hope you get your bag!!!


----------



## graciewwing

ShenAngiegans said:


> It was so interesting to learn Chanel’s roots, and the story of her life. She really is a special mademoiselle.


But, I mean, also a nazi sympathizer. I love the bags, but there’s no love for the lady. Just my opinion.


----------



## XCCX

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just got this sparkly deauville and the light pink iridescent medium flap bag


Stunning purchases!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Jereni said:


> Such a great haul! I love these mini vanities. Prob going to get the one with the pearl.
> 
> Where did you get these fabulous jeweled camellias?


Hi! I make them!!! Let me know if you want to order! Fb marydao phan


----------



## Cclover2013

Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


Suzie said:


> We are twins on the silver, wish I could have got the gold also.


----------



## angelicskater16

I’m such a sucker for Chanel Hair Accessories and this was no exception lol


----------



## Machick333

Wanted this bag for a while ! Small trendy ! Love it ! Did a bit of damage at Chanel during the pandemic ; even though I have no place to wear them !


----------



## demicouture

angelicskater16 said:


> I’m such a sucker for Chanel Hair Accessories and this was no exception lol



Incredible purchase! I love it when I see some more of the unusual items people usually do not buy. Enjoy!


----------



## demicouture

Machick333 said:


> Wanted this bag for a while ! Small trendy ! Love it ! Did a bit of damage at Chanel during the pandemic ; even though I have no place to wear them !



My all time favourite bag! You did well  enjoy this beauty


----------



## iced_cold_brew

My first but not my last! I'm usually an LV girl through and through, but this is on another level.


----------



## redjellybean

iced_cold_brew said:


> My first but not my last! I'm usually an LV girl through and through, but this is on another level.
> 
> View attachment 5011787


Same here , LV is getting more and more expensive , I would rather pay for Chanel now


----------



## iced_cold_brew

redjellybean said:


> Same here , LV is getting more and more expensive , I would rather pay for Chanel now



Right? It's crazy. LV's quality is not what I would consider to be at a "luxury" level right now. I'll stick with hunting for vintage pieces from now on.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

iced_cold_brew said:


> My first but not my last! I'm usually an LV girl through and through, but this is on another level.
> 
> View attachment 5011787


Congrats!  A beautiful choice.


----------



## iced_cold_brew

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Congrats!  A beautiful choice.


----------



## HI_maintenance

This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! And yes I love buying unique pieces from Chanel. Chanel is all about fashion!  





demicouture said:


> Incredible purchase! I love it when I see some more of the unusual items people usually do not buy. Enjoy!


----------



## tjkcrs

A huge thank you to @nat74 for helping me get this 19A collection piece straight the boutique! Never thought I'd get one, but now it's here.


----------



## marinaeff

tjkcrs said:


> A huge thank you to @nat74 for helping me get this 19A collection piece straight the boutique! Never thought I'd get one, but now it's here.
> 
> View attachment 5011862


Wow it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Uptownrl

Machick333 said:


> Wanted this bag for a while ! Small trendy ! Love it ! Did a bit of damage at Chanel during the pandemic ; even though I have no place to wear them !


Congratulations!!! Trendy is at the top of my wish list right now. What country are you in and how is this season’s lambskin quality?!! Congrats again on that beauty!!


----------



## Machick333

yslnewbie said:


> Congratulations!!! Trendy is at the top of my wish list right now. What country are you in and how is this season’s lambskin quality?!! Congrats again on that beauty!!


 Thanks so much ! It really made me happy to unbox (which is a feeling that lacked with some other unboxing ) I already want the dark beige one lol 

the lamb skin feels amazing but it’s my first lamb skin so I have nothing to compare it too. I’m def worried about scratches but will trynot to worry too much .
I wouldn’t say it’s very puffy though like a lamb skin classic flap would be


----------



## mzbaglady1

Thank you @nat74 I received this cute phone holder. It's the neon blue color.


----------



## Elleand3

HI_maintenance said:


> This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.



May I ask where you were able to get this? Thanks!


----------



## ShenAngiegans

graciewwing said:


> But, I mean, also a nazi sympathizer. I love the bags, but there’s no love for the lady. Just my opinion.



Wait, what? I need to finish reading. Just read the Wikipedia quickly and wow!!!

I commented on her early childhood years specifically being raised with nothing. Glad to educate myself further.


----------



## HI_maintenance

Elleand3 said:


> May I ask where you were able to get this? Thanks!


Ala Moana Chanel Boutique in HI.


----------



## graciewwing

ShenAngiegans said:


> Wait, what? I need to read an updated book apparently. Just read the Wikipedia and the book I have mentioned none of that! Wow!


The Wikipedia page for coco Chanel has a section on it and if you google it there are some very informative articles. My understanding is that she had relationships with nazi officers and tried to steal back part of her company she had sold to her Jewish business partners bu trying to take advantage of the property laws the nazis established banning Jews from owning property. She failed and that family still owns the company today. It’s interesting stuff. I love the bags, accessories, shoes, but I don’t love the history and I don’t love that the company tries to glorify her. I get that the the heritage aspect sells, but it does bother me.


----------



## Newbie2016

Silver vanity...


----------



## Elleand3

HI_maintenance said:


> Ala Moana Chanel Boutique in HI.


Please share pics as soon as you receive it! Curious to see how the leather is like


----------



## snowing may

HI_maintenance said:


> This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.


Big congrats!!! Do you know if the bag is leather lined? Thanks


----------



## ipekkeles

Machick333 said:


> Wanted this bag for a while ! Small trendy ! Love it ! Did a bit of damage at Chanel during the pandemic ; even though I have no place to wear them !



i adore trendy cc!!! i’m on the list for the beige one but maybe i should buy black? so confusing, i have a black 226 and a woc...


----------



## Machick333

ipekkeles said:


> i adore trendy cc!!! i’m on the list for the beige one but maybe i should buy black? so confusing, i have a black 226 and a woc...


 Oh the beige would be so nice ! I find of want to get that too but I’ve done enough damage ! Do you know what shade it will be ?
I used to not buy black bc I would tell myself I had enough - but the reality is I wear my black bags the most . I don’t really buy anything outside the neutral family anymore as it doesn’t get a ton of wear


----------



## ipekkeles

Machick333 said:


> Oh the beige would be so nice ! I find of want to get that too but I’ve done enough damage ! Do you know what shade it will be ?
> I used to not buy black bc I would tell myself I had enough - but the reality is I wear my black bags the most . I don’t really buy anything outside the neutral family anymore as it doesn’t get a ton of wear



here is the color of the beige:



i am not much of an adventurer with bag colors either, been there, done that and lost a lot of money selling those bags

i'm a creature of habit, i don't change out of bags much. so maybe 2 black bags are too much for me. we'll see, if the boutique receives black first then i'll buy that.


----------



## Machick333

ipekkeles said:


> here is the color of the beige:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not much of an adventurer with bag colors either, been there, done that and lost a lot of money selling those bags
> 
> i'm a creature of habit, i don't change out of bags much. so maybe 2 black bags are too much for me. we'll see, if the boutique receives black first then i'll buy that.




this is a beautiful classic colour too !!! Hope you get it !


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Loveee this color!! Congrats


Thank you so much!  She's so cheerful


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

aa12 said:


> Love this! Do you mind sharing where you purchased?



Thank you so much!  I purchased at BG; I was told it was the last in the US


----------



## HI_maintenance

snowing may said:


> Big congrats!!! Do you know if the bag is leather lined? Thanks


I believe it’s fabric lined. Here’s a photo my SA sent to me.


----------



## HI_maintenance

Elleand3 said:


> Please share pics as soon as you receive it! Curious to see how the leather is like


Will do! Here’s a closeup photo of the leather that my SA sent me.  I believe it’s grained calfskin.


----------



## demicouture

ipekkeles said:


> here is the color of the beige:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not much of an adventurer with bag colors either, been there, done that and lost a lot of money selling those bags
> 
> i'm a creature of habit, i don't change out of bags much. so maybe 2 black bags are too much for me. we'll see, if the boutique receives black first then i'll buy that.




to me this is the perfect shade of beige. If it can help, I have a few Trendy CCs and still grab the black one most... but I totally need the beige now


----------



## catchingfireflies

My birthday was yesterday and my man surprised me with a pink 19 WOC and a gold mac book air. I’m really excited he got this for me! This is my first non neutral Chanel. Also my first goat skin! I think it will be perfect for the spring/summer as a fun pop of color


----------



## nashpoo

21s irri pink


----------



## leggoman92

i usually like to be able to fit my phone in my bag but omg this bag is so cute! chain length is too short to crossbody for me, but i'm planning to shorten the chain or add my own top handle and primarily use it as a wristlet/clutch. was hoping for the light pink from 21s but i'm happy to have the black too!


----------



## gagabag

HI_maintenance said:


> This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.


Oooh I’ve been eyeing this on the website! Please show us more when you get it! Congrats!


----------



## allure244

I got two mini vanities, a belt, and a phone holder (because the mini vanities are too mini to hold a phone. Haha)


----------



## 2manychins

allure244 said:


> I got two mini vanities, a belt, and a phone holder (because the mini vanities are too mini to hold a phone. Haha)


Love the belt


----------



## PinkNek0

Got my mini CF with handle in gold! it's more matte than the photos on the website, i absolutely love the handle, size, and length of the strap. Only thing I wish they did was make the strap removable.


----------



## Eforteza0513

Machick333 said:


> Wanted this bag for a while ! Small trendy ! Love it ! Did a bit of damage at Chanel during the pandemic ; even though I have no place to wear them !


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## darklovely369

allure244 said:


> I got two mini vanities, a belt, and a phone holder (because the mini vanities are too mini to hold a phone. Haha)


So cute! How does the size of the two mini vanities compare?! Can you take a picture of them together?!


----------



## ipekkeles

demicouture said:


> to me this is the perfect shade of beige. If it can help, I have a few Trendy CCs and still grab the black one most... but I totally need the beige now



i agree, it is a great beige. i don't like too yellow or too peachy beiges. i'm thinking i'll start with the beige, as they don't do great beiges every season, then if i end up using the bag a ton, i'll buy a black one hopefully when the 21B is released.


----------



## Jereni

catchingfireflies said:


> My birthday was yesterday and my man surprised me with a pink 19 WOC and a gold mac book air. I’m really excited he got this for me! This is my first non neutral Chanel. Also my first goat skin! I think it will be perfect for the spring/summer as a fun pop of color
> View attachment 5012888
> View attachment 5012889



Really luscious color, congrats!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Jereni said:


> Really luscious color, congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## Saaski

After obsessing for a while, I took the plunge. It's finally mine!


----------



## ccbag

moondoggiesbaby said:


> I haven't bought Chanel for a while but when I saw this I had to get it!  Please welcome my XXL flap in the small size (15 inches rather than 18) in dark pink with light gold hardware! The bunnies were curious and I thought we could use a little spring  Also, I love that the back pocket has little CC hardware (sorry for such a bad photo, the color is so hard to capture!). I'm intending on using her as a daily bag. What do you think?


Hi lovely!  Which collection is this from?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## demicouture

ipekkeles said:


> i agree, it is a great beige. i don't like too yellow or too peachy beiges. i'm thinking i'll start with the beige, as they don't do great beiges every season, then if i end up using the bag a ton, i'll buy a black one hopefully when the 21B is released.


That sounds like a great idea. You are right as the beiges are not easy to come by specially if you like this current one. I was so desperate for a beige over winter and couldn’t find one so I took a navy... but yup this beige is good!!


----------



## NeLVoe

Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!


----------



## MishaJanuary

✨She’s so golden✨  Special thanks to @hlzpenguin!


----------



## queenmichelin

So happy to add the medium flap (SHW, caviar) to my collection. It's the most expensive bag I've ever purchased (there was a big struggle to make the decision). But I'm so glad I've got this beauty and have zero regret!!!!  Also appreciate Chanel Boutique's excellent shipping services.


----------



## Roe

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014296
> View attachment 5014297
> View attachment 5014298
> View attachment 5014299
> View attachment 5014300
> View attachment 5014301


Where did u get those floral cubbies. Love them. Congrats on your new holy grail


----------



## monkyjib

Because I’m worth it! Celebrating my birthday with these 2 beauties❤️❤️


----------



## thundercloud

monkyjib said:


> Because I’m worth it! Celebrating my birthday with these 2 beauties❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014625


Happy birthday! What a way to celebrate!


----------



## monkyjib

thundercloud said:


> Happy birthday! What a way to celebrate!



Thank you! Can’t believe I’ve waited this long to get into this brand. Better late than never


----------



## Eforteza0513

monkyjib said:


> Because I’m worth it! Celebrating my birthday with these 2 beauties❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014625


Heck yeah you are worth it! Congrats and happy birthday celebrating YOU! Enjoy your loves


----------



## hlzpenguin

Was finally able to get this after a very nice SA who was willing to put me on a waitlist at the last minute. But still want to thank @nat74 and @mungoo33 who shared the availability of this bag in different boutiques! You are the best!! 
This is a peachy tone light pink color which may not be attracted to everyone...but I already have some pink-tone bags and feel like something different can be added to my collection. Photo from the SA:


----------



## monkyjib

Eforteza0513 said:


> Heck yeah you are worth it! Congrats and happy birthday celebrating YOU! Enjoy your loves


Thank you! I definitely will


----------



## praneha

My Birthday reveal...!!!


----------



## Uptownrl

Can I get your opinion on this? I’ve been dreaming of this Trendy but the flap is just a wee bit crooked or am I making a deal over nothing? Thanks for you thoughts in advance!


----------



## Marmotte

These CHA NEL earrings reappeared at my local boutique, so I jumped on them!


----------



## Eforteza0513

yslnewbie said:


> Can I get your opinion on this? I’ve been dreaming of this Trendy but the flap is just a wee bit crooked or am I making a deal over nothing? Thanks for you thoughts in advance!


I think she’s pretty.


----------



## Mr.Chanel

My latest purchase is this super cute chain belt, which I wore as a necklace in the picture. Seems that it goes well with other Chanel items.


----------



## ipekkeles

Marmotte said:


> These CHA NEL earrings reappeared at my local boutique, so I jumped on them!
> View attachment 5014972



omg! i adore the pink ones! which season are they from?


----------



## Marmotte

ipekkeles said:


> omg! i adore the pink ones! which season are they from?


19S if I remember correctly


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

ccbag said:


> Hi lovely!  Which collection is this from?  Thank you in advance!



Hello!  It's from 20A


----------



## CC4Ever

Mr.Chanel said:


> My latest purchase is this super cute chain belt, which I wore as a necklace in the picture. Seems that it goes well with other Chanel items.
> View attachment 5015014


I’m too busy drooling over the jacket to notice the necklace!


----------



## NeLVoe

Roe said:


> Where did u get those floral cubbies. Love them. Congrats on your new holy grail


Thank you!  It is my first ever Chanel item and I'm so happy! 
Those floral cubbies are from IKEA.


----------



## starrysky7

Marmotte said:


> These CHA NEL earrings reappeared at my local boutique, so I jumped on them!
> View attachment 5014972



They're so all beautiful. Do you know if CH got the 21S items yet or do you happen to know a date? My boutique is so unhelpful...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

praneha said:


> My Birthday reveal...!!!


Happy birthday!  Love that blue color!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

monkyjib said:


> Because I’m worth it! Celebrating my birthday with these 2 beauties❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014625


Happy Birthday!  Wonderful way to celebrate.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014296
> View attachment 5014297
> View attachment 5014298
> View attachment 5014299
> View attachment 5014300
> View attachment 5014301


Congrats!


----------



## Marmotte

starrysky7 said:


> They're so all beautiful. Do you know if CH got the 21S items yet or do you happen to know a date? My boutique is so unhelpful...


They will start receiving the bags tomorrow Tuesday  But most of the high coveted pieces are already reserved..


----------



## starrysky7

Marmotte said:


> They will start receiving the bags tomorrow Tuesday  But most of the high coveted pieces are already reserved..



Thanks, I know, I tried working with them but I hate the local boutique.  I guess I will stop by tomorrow and check things out in person...


----------



## canto bight

Mr.Chanel said:


> My latest purchase is this super cute chain belt, which I wore as a necklace in the picture. Seems that it goes well with other Chanel items.
> View attachment 5015014



That jacket looks incredible on you.


----------



## Newbie2016

Beige iridescent...its beautiful in person but hard to photograph...


----------



## bebe_tc

Finally my beauty the classic flap holder and a brooch from this collection I waited so long but my SA is incredible


----------



## allure244

darklovely369 said:


> So cute! How does the size of the two mini vanities compare?! Can you take a picture of them together?!


Here ya go


----------



## XOXO_Valerie

I bought my first Chanel today and I'm so happy I could cry! I've wanted one for 20 years now! Black caviar vintage Diana with gold hardware on it's way to me!


----------



## aizCold17

Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.


----------



## NeLVoe

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Congrats!


Thank youuu!


----------



## Lady001

aizCold17 said:


> Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.


I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Hazzelnut

My beautiful tweed mini finally arrived and I am so in love!!


----------



## schaef179

aizCold17 said:


> Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.



Wow
Just ordered a Small Classic Flap in a darker navy blue color from an earlier collection last week and hope it will arrive tomorrow 
Love these shades of blue


----------



## dotty8

Baikinman said:


> From 21P.
> 
> View attachment 5008329
> View attachment 5008331



I love the earrings  The bag is nice, too... btw, is that a mobile phone pendant used as a bag tag?


----------



## darklovely369

allure244 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 5015868


Thanks so much! Both so pretty!


----------



## aizCold17

Lady001 said:


> I love it! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## aizCold17

schaef179 said:


> Wow
> Just ordered a Small Classic Flap in a darker navy blue color from an earlier collection last week and hope it will arrive tomorrow
> Love these shades of blue


yasss!!! I have the black but I find it too serious looking. The navy is like a middle ground. I don’t know if its just me or I’m just making excuses for myself. Lol


----------



## MissyHimeko

Just bought two new wallets! One for my mum and one for myself. The classic flap Wallet on the right is a new size - my mum ended up changing her mind about the small compact boy (the boy is smaller than the old version, zip compartment not at the back but inside the fold) after we got home so I texted my SA to reserve another one for me then went down the very next day to exchange for the same med length flap wallet as mine. A friend saw me posting it in IG, asked me to help her reserve one from my SA(my SA informed he could reserve under me but as Chanel has policy restricting multiple purchases of same item, he could let me purchase for my mum and myself but not a third one) and also went down immediately to get it. Super happy with my new wallet - this length really is perfect (can fit in a mini flap!)
I’ve included some picture for comparison with my long boy wallet and med boy bag


----------



## flyingfree27

aizCold17 said:


> Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.



Wow this looks great! May I know the
code and which collection is this from?


----------



## Panlove

MissyHimeko said:


> Just bought two new wallets! One for my mum and one for myself. The classic flap Wallet on the right is a new size - my mum ended up changing her mind about the small compact boy (the boy is smaller than the old version, zip compartment not at the back but inside the fold) after we got home so I texted my SA to reserve another one for me then went down the very next day to exchange for the same med length flap wallet as mine. A friend saw me posting it in IG, asked me to help her reserve one from my SA(my SA informed he could reserve under me but as Chanel has policy restricting multiple purchases of same item, he could let me purchase for my mum and myself but not a third one) and also went down immediately to get it. Super happy with my new wallet - this length really is perfect (can fit in a mini flap!)
> I’ve included some picture for comparison with my long boy wallet and med boy bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016163


Are you in the U.S. By any chance?  Do you happen to have the reference code for the classic flap wallet?  Is it a tri-fold or does it open like accordion?  Thanks


----------



## Laiba

My new to my vintage Chanel bag


----------



## jyang47

Told myself no more bags but I managed to get one of the last caramel pieces in Canada so here we are and I couldn’t be more happy


----------



## honolulu168

I love the color but at the same time I am afraid to use the light color. Any advice?


----------



## luxurista

Just wanted to share my pink iridescent medium CF... this is the 21S pink. Here she is under different lighting. Second pic is more true to color...


----------



## Newbie2016

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my pink iridescent medium CF... this is the 21S pink. Here she is under different lighting. Second pic is more true to color...
> 
> View attachment 5017189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017190


...and it's so photogenic too! 

 I will live vicariously through the few of you who got this and hold out for some divine iridescent intervention...


----------



## cabundis

My 21S Light Pink Classic Flap . She is so hard to capture true color. First photo shows more pink and outside photos show more lilac undertones!
Will take a group photo with all my other goodies later (:


----------



## brinac

Kn1993 said:


> View attachment 5010028
> 
> Photo from my SA. Medium light pink caviar. Picked this beauty up yesterday! In person it has a hint of lilac.


Is this the infamous ' rose clair ' pink shade?


----------



## Baikinman

dotty8 said:


> I love the earrings  The bag is nice, too... btw, is that a mobile phone pendant used as a bag tag?


The pendant is a gift from chanel beauty, sort of membership card, with personal information inside.


----------



## mcwee

Randomly asked SA if they have tweed mini. Lady Luck smile at me Just arrived today and is mine.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

aizCold17 said:


> Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.


So chic! Loving the MB flats.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mcwee said:


> Randomly asked SA if they have tweed mini. Lady Luck smile at me Just arrived today and is mine.


I LOVE this bag!  Congrats.


----------



## gagabag

MissyHimeko said:


> Just bought two new wallets! One for my mum and one for myself. The classic flap Wallet on the right is a new size - my mum ended up changing her mind about the small compact boy (the boy is smaller than the old version, zip compartment not at the back but inside the fold) after we got home so I texted my SA to reserve another one for me then went down the very next day to exchange for the same med length flap wallet as mine. A friend saw me posting it in IG, asked me to help her reserve one from my SA(my SA informed he could reserve under me but as Chanel has policy restricting multiple purchases of same item, he could let me purchase for my mum and myself but not a third one) and also went down immediately to get it. Super happy with my new wallet - this length really is perfect (can fit in a mini flap!)
> I’ve included some picture for comparison with my long boy wallet and med boy bag
> 
> View attachment 5016158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016163


Please show us what the “inside” and the back looks like... Oh and the item code? Been on the hunt for a compact wallet that isn’t too thick and fits the mini. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## jasrene10

I went a bit overboard with what I had planned to buy from the recent releases,  and ended up getting 2 bags instead of 1.

The coco handle was bought in February actually but I didnt unbox it until last week, and the silver mini with top handle is what I picked up today out of luck at the store  !! Someone had reserved it but couldn’t make it there, so I jumped at the chance!


----------



## jasrene10

mcwee said:


> Randomly asked SA if they have tweed mini. Lady Luck smile at me Just arrived today and is mine.


Thats what happened to me too, high five


----------



## Jacsxcc

Looking forward to receiving these & purchasing on launch day .
My Mother’s Day gift  from my wonderful children.


----------



## Marmotte

Had to have it 
This headband screams Blair Waldorf and I’m going to rock it at 43!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Marmotte said:


> Had to have it
> This headband screams Blair Waldorf and I’m going to rock it at 43!
> View attachment 5017560
> View attachment 5017561
> View attachment 5017562


This is awesome! How much does it cost?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Those are adorable!  Congrats!



Jacsxcc said:


> Looking forward to receiving these & purchasing on launch day .
> My Mother’s Day gift  from my wonderful children.


----------



## Marmotte

MaryJoe84 said:


> This is awesome! How much does it cost?


CHF 730


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Worth the wait!  Introducing my new 21S jumbo (red NC028)   Also, a huge thank you to @nat74 for helping me secure these cute accessories!


----------



## bluebird03

Received my woc today. In


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I just received this small light green sort of Tiffany color that has been called Tiffany on IG. I thought it would be closer to Tiffany blue green but it’s more green. Trying to decide how I feel since the color has thrown me for a loop!


----------



## bluebird03

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just received this small light green sort of Tiffany color that has been called Tiffany on IG. I thought it would be closer to Tiffany blue green but it’s more green. Trying to decide how I feel since the color has thrown me for a loop!


It’s pretty but looks more green than blue to me as well...


----------



## m_ichele

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just received this small light green sort of Tiffany color that has been called Tiffany on IG. I thought it would be closer to Tiffany blue green but it’s more green. Trying to decide how I feel since the color has thrown me for a loop!


It’s a pretty shade of green but definitely not Tiffany.


----------



## minnie04

21s medium Light pink caviar 
Its one of the prettiest pink Chanel ever made ... I love it so much ..  
Thanks for Letting me share my unicorn


----------



## Hazzelnut

mcwee said:


> Randomly asked SA if they have tweed mini. Lady Luck smile at me Just arrived today and is mine.



Bag twins! I just got this tweed beauty this week and I’m head over heels!


----------



## cdinh87

My first Chanel since ~2015.  Thank you @nat74 for helping me find the 21S iridescent pink medium flap. My SA is sending it out tomorrow!


----------



## redjellybean

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just received this small light green sort of Tiffany color that has been called Tiffany on IG. I thought it would be closer to Tiffany blue green but it’s more green. Trying to decide how I feel since the color has thrown me for a loop!


This is so pretty


----------



## Uptownrl

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just received this small light green sort of Tiffany color that has been called Tiffany on IG. I thought it would be closer to Tiffany blue green but it’s more green. Trying to decide how I feel since the color has thrown me for a loop!


Looks like it might be very close in sunlight? It’s very pretty either way!


----------



## Lunie

Marmotte said:


> Had to have it
> This headband screams Blair Waldorf and I’m going to rock it at 43!
> View attachment 5017560
> View attachment 5017561
> View attachment 5017562


If you know Blair Waldorf, you're still so young at heart  I love that headband too


----------



## bluebird03

Georgee girl said:


> I have the Alma bb and ordered an adjustable crossbody strap from Mautto. No regrets - looks amazing.





Sunshine1984 said:


> Bought it 20 January, they also had it in black and white for same price.





minnie04 said:


> 21s medium Light pink caviar
> Its one of the prettiest pink Chanel ever made ... I love it so much ..
> Thanks for Letting me share my unicorn





cdinh87 said:


> My first Chanel since ~2015.  Thank you @nat74 for helping me find the 21S iridescent pink medium flap. My SA is sending it out tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 5018163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018164



the pink is sooooo pretty!!


----------



## luxfun

minnie04 said:


> 21s medium Light pink caviar
> Its one of the prettiest pink Chanel ever made ... I love it so much ..
> Thanks for Letting me share my unicorn


Gorg! Is this the same as the rose Clair or a new light pink color?


----------



## channel55555

My new purchase. I love it so much


----------



## jojoba25

HI_maintenance said:


> This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.



Hi how are u liking the bag so far? thinking of getting this as well, but i live far away from the boutique to try and see it in real life  thanks


----------



## Wan.derings

I've been lusting after a small bubblegum pink caviar classic flap for years, several unanswered emails to Chanel this year and a SA finally replied with pictures -had to compromise, but added another medium to my collection  not so patiently waiting for DPD to deliver now...


----------



## Gabel

Was looking everywhere for the mini pink flap bag with rainbow hardware. Ended up getting it in small but unfortunately it was damaged. In the meantime i came across a picture of this 21p Blue and spontaneously felt in love. Now it’s mine


----------



## iamyumi

Bought this lovely navy blue square mini as a gift for myself. I love the colour, the buttery soft lamb skin and the shape. but the price is so crazy though - still remember when they were £1500...


----------



## MissyHimeko

Panlove said:


> Are you in the U.S. By any chance?  Do you happen to have the reference code for the classic flap wallet?  Is it a tri-fold or does it open like accordion?  Thanks





gagabag said:


> Please show us what the “inside” and the back looks like... Oh and the item code? Been on the hunt for a compact wallet that isn’t too thick and fits the mini. Thanks and enjoy!



Here you go! Don’t mind the nightdress, this is one of those worn to death but just can’t seem to part with piece. I bought this in Singapore and let me check the code on my receipt and let you know again . Forgot to take a pic of the back too. Will add on later!


----------



## Sylly

My 21S iridescent white mini rectangular


----------



## sniderms

Gabel said:


> Was looking everywhere for the mini pink flap bag with rainbow hardware. Ended up getting it in small but unfortunately it was damaged. In the meantime i came across a picture of this 21p Blue and spontaneously felt in love. Now it’s mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018624


Omg I love this!!


----------



## gatorpooh

21S Light Pink Caviar Classic Flap and pearl drop earrings


----------



## Panlove

MissyHimeko said:


> Here you go! Don’t mind the nightdress, this is one of those worn to death but just can’t seem to part with piece. I bought this in Singapore and let me check the code on my receipt and let you know again . Forgot to take a pic of the back too. Will add on later!
> 
> View attachment 5018843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018844


Thank you.


----------



## tjkcrs

So in love with this color! Slowly building my collection of Chanel blues.  Mini WOC in the neon blue! Don't sleep on the mini WOCs - they fit so much more than I originally thought.


----------



## schaef179

In love with my midnight blue Small CF with LGHW


----------



## Marmotte

Finally mine 
21P Small/Mini Coco Handle in the stunning Caramel color

Pics taken inside with and without sunny daylight to see the difference


----------



## natassadea

schaef179 said:


> In love with my midnight blue Small CF with LGHW
> 
> View attachment 5019774


That’s a stunning color. Did you get it from a standalone boutique or a department store?


----------



## schaef179

natassadea said:


> That’s a stunning color. Did you get it from a standalone boutique or a department store?



I am in Europe and this is from standalone boutique in Berlin


----------



## Klaneckya

Gabel said:


> Was looking everywhere for the mini pink flap bag with rainbow hardware. Ended up getting it in small but unfortunately it was damaged. In the meantime i came across a picture of this 21p Blue and spontaneously felt in love. Now it’s mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018624


Can you please share color code.


----------



## Pennypen

Could not not post this... so in love with my new 21S dark beige mini rectangular flap!!


----------



## starrysky7

A small purchase but love it, looks so pretty on!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Pennypen said:


> Could not not post this... so in love with my new 21S dark beige mini rectangular flap!!


Such a beauty! Congratulations on your new mini.  Would you mind sharing the code for this bag?  TIA!


----------



## meeowy

Something nice after a long, tough week.  I mentioned to my NM SA back in Dec but didn’t think it’d happen.  My SA got one in, but I think these will be more available now.  100% adorable, but where should my phone go?   Here is the mini caviar vanity with subtle yellow gold hardware.  Sharing my joy of something nice and unexpected happens!


----------



## Jereni

I am SO excited to share this preloved find. I didn’t think I even wanted a Chanel bag in light pink, and then I saw this and it was just game over!






It’s a teeny bit ‘chunkier’ than a rectangular mini in all dimensions. Like 0.5 inch wider, 0.5 inch taller, etc. Which is PERFECT for me since I’m tall. It is an adorable shade of light pink with peachy tones in some lighting, no lilac tones. The finish is aged calfskin which is perfect for this style and somehow for me especially perfect for this color. The strap is slightly shorter than a mini I think, but I can still crossbody it.

I’m so over the moon with it, I can’t even. Talk about a bag that sparks joy!

Also last weekend I scooped up these at my local boutique. Iridescent black round coin purse and the floral pearl studs.




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hyejinster

Just bought these babies! Never seen them in this color way/fabric. Does anyone know about the wear and tear? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## janeeta

Susie K said:


> Just bought these babies! Never seen them in this color way/fabric. Does anyone know about the wear and tear? Thanks for letting me share!



Do you have the code for this? I'd LOVE to ask my SA if she can source these


----------



## gagabag

Susie K said:


> Just bought these babies! Never seen them in this color way/fabric. Does anyone know about the wear and tear? Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5020663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020665


I like it! How is the sizing like?


----------



## hyejinster

janeetai said:


> Do you have the code for this? I'd LOVE to ask my SA if she can source these



I purchased at Nordies. K2077LT LT BROWN/DK BROWN. hope that’s helpful!


----------



## hyejinster

gagabag said:


> I like it! How is the sizing like?



I’m usually a 38.5 in Chanel and also took the same size in these. I also had no choice since that was the only one lol


----------



## BagLadyT

sparklywacky said:


> I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I got this denim flap from the 21P collection!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006829
> 
> 
> It’s actually very easy to style and it goes very well with my monochromatic wardrobe. The size is the same as a jumbo classic flap - it’s very roomy and I can already tell I’ll be using it a lot this spring and summer!




It’s my cup of tea with a drizzle of honey! Love!


----------



## misspakie

Susie K said:


> Just bought these babies! Never seen them in this color way/fabric. Does anyone know about the wear and tear? Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5020663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020665


 I have these! Bought them earlier in the winter and have worn them out a couple times. So far so good!


----------



## misspakie

I know this bag/fabric isn’t for everyone but I’m obsessed! I have a darker denim boy bag and like that the denim fabric is more low maintenance.


----------



## Bridgidu

Finally got my ring!


----------



## hyejinster

misspakie said:


> I have these! Bought them earlier in the winter and have worn them out a couple times. So far so good!



Thanks for your feedback!! Did you apply any protectant? If you did, which one?


----------



## misspakie

Susie K said:


> Thanks for your feedback!! Did you apply any protectant? If you did, which one?


I actually didn’t but this is prob a good idea! I may take mine to leather spa in NYC so I will let you know what they use.


----------



## Newbie2016

My taupe/grey find...it was just hanging out at the boutique for a couple years

Small calfskin w ruthenium hw...


----------



## Kem45

Newbie2016 said:


> My taupe/grey find...it was just hanging out at the boutique for a couple years
> 
> Small calfskin w ruthenium hw...
> View attachment 5020927


Did you get that at Bloomingdale’s by any chance? I saw one there recently and couldn’t believe they still had 18B taupe!  It’s so gorgeous, what a fantastic neutral.


----------



## Gabel

Klaneckya said:


> Can you please share color code.


Sorry. Just saw this. Will do first thing tomorrow.


----------



## demicouture

misspakie said:


> I know this bag/fabric isn’t for everyone but I’m obsessed! I have a darker denim boy bag and like that the denim fabric is more low maintenance.


absolute dream to me. I am a lover of the denim Chanel does! Congrats!


----------



## carolsr

Jereni said:


> I am SO excited to share this preloved find. I didn’t think I even wanted a Chanel bag in light pink, and then I saw this and it was just game over!
> 
> View attachment 5020594
> 
> View attachment 5020595
> 
> 
> It’s a teeny bit ‘chunkier’ than a rectangular mini in all dimensions. Like 0.5 inch wider, 0.5 inch taller, etc. Which is PERFECT for me since I’m tall. It is an adorable shade of light pink with peachy tones in some lighting, no lilac tones. The finish is aged calfskin which is perfect for this style and somehow for me especially perfect for this color. The strap is slightly shorter than a mini I think, but I can still crossbody it.
> 
> I’m so over the moon with it, I can’t even. Talk about a bag that sparks joy!
> 
> Also last weekend I scooped up these at my local boutique. Iridescent black round coin purse and the floral pearl studs.
> 
> View attachment 5020599
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



this bag is so classy! Congrats 
Do you know the name of the model? Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

carolsr said:


> this bag is so classy! Congrats
> Do you know the name of the model? Thanks!



Thanks! Sadly I don’t. It just came with the auth card but no tags. I remember this style from a few years ago, and I see it referred to online as the ‘two tone flap’ (when the band is a different color than the quilting area), but I think there’s a more official name for it.

I like this one so much because it reminds me strongly of the Diana flap, but I think I like this even more.


----------



## Litsa

Pennypen said:


> Could not not post this... so in love with my new 21S dark beige mini rectangular flap!!


 
Do you have photos of it styled? How does it compare to the other recent beige colors?


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

Got my unicorn!
17b square mini caviar w/shw
Should be here by Thursday *fingers crossed* I’ve been wanting this beauty for many years. Happy to add her to my collection!


----------



## XOXO_Valerie

My first Chanel! ❤️ She finally arrived.


----------



## valse5

I got the small flap bag with top handle in lamb skin! First time buying aged/crumpled leather and quite nervous with handling/wearing. But the handle is so unique. Definitely has a different vibe compared to my Chanel boy.


----------



## gagabag

valse5 said:


> I got the small flap bag with top handle in lamb skin! First time buying aged/crumpled leather and quite nervous with handling/wearing. But the handle is so unique. Definitely has a different vibe compared to my Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 5021913
> View attachment 5021914


Beautiful! Oh please show us more - what’s inside/back, what fits?


----------



## Jellybean111

tjkcrs said:


> So in love with this color! Slowly building my collection of Chanel blues.  Mini WOC in the neon blue! Don't sleep on the mini WOCs - they fit so much more than I originally thought.
> 
> View attachment 5019576


Agree. I have many! They’re the best. Fit more than the regular WOC


----------



## rendelujo

Pennypen said:


> Could not not post this... so in love with my new 21S dark beige mini rectangular flap!!



hi! Do you mind sharing the code for this?


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

my first chanel “bag”  originally had my eyes on the boy WOC but my SA told me she got the classic in, so i had to come see it, and obviously came home with it


----------



## CC4Ever

Jellybean111 said:


> Agree. I have many! They’re the best. Fit more than the regular WOC


I've never considered a mini woc but intrigued that you say can fit more?


----------



## Wplijnaar

valse5 said:


> I got the small flap bag with top handle in lamb skin! First time buying aged/crumpled leather and quite nervous with handling/wearing. But the handle is so unique. Definitely has a different vibe compared to my Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 5021913
> View attachment 5021914


Love that cc links handle


----------



## Gabel

Klaneckya said:


> Can you please share color code.


----------



## Klaneckya

Thank you very much.


----------



## Cate14

misspakie said:


> I know this bag/fabric isn’t for everyone but I’m obsessed! I have a darker denim boy bag and like that the denim fabric is more low maintenance.



I love this so much! It’s beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> Got my unicorn!
> 17b square mini caviar w/shw
> Should be here by Thursday *fingers crossed* I’ve been wanting this beauty for many years. Happy to add her to my collection!
> 
> View attachment 5021385


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## love2learn

valse5 said:


> I got the small flap bag with top handle in lamb skin! First time buying aged/crumpled leather and quite nervous with handling/wearing. But the handle is so unique. Definitely has a different vibe compared to my Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 5021913
> View attachment 5021914


Love the unique handle on this bag!!  Congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## love2learn

XOXO_Valerie said:


> My first Chanel! ❤ She finally arrived.


Congrats on your first Chanel.  You picked a gorgeous first.


----------



## love2learn

Marmotte said:


> Finally mine
> 21P Small/Mini Coco Handle in the stunning Caramel color
> 
> Pics taken inside with and without sunny daylight to see the difference
> 
> View attachment 5019833
> View attachment 5019834
> View attachment 5019835
> View attachment 5019836
> View attachment 5019837


Gorgeous!!  I know some of us love this color and some of us don't.  I'm one of the lovers of this color and it's stunning on the CCH!!!  Big congrats!!  I got the business affinity medium in this caramel color.  It's just a beautiful color and just different than a beige color they seem to do yearly.  Big congrats again!!


----------



## love2learn

Jereni said:


> I am SO excited to share this preloved find. I didn’t think I even wanted a Chanel bag in light pink, and then I saw this and it was just game over!
> 
> View attachment 5020594
> 
> View attachment 5020595
> 
> 
> It’s a teeny bit ‘chunkier’ than a rectangular mini in all dimensions. Like 0.5 inch wider, 0.5 inch taller, etc. Which is PERFECT for me since I’m tall. It is an adorable shade of light pink with peachy tones in some lighting, no lilac tones. The finish is aged calfskin which is perfect for this style and somehow for me especially perfect for this color. The strap is slightly shorter than a mini I think, but I can still crossbody it.
> 
> I’m so over the moon with it, I can’t even. Talk about a bag that sparks joy!
> 
> Also last weekend I scooped up these at my local boutique. Iridescent black round coin purse and the floral pearl studs.
> 
> View attachment 5020599
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


What a great preloved find!  Congrats on everything!


----------



## valse5

gagabag said:


> Beautiful! Oh please show us more - what’s inside/back, what fits?


The small can fit a thin wallet/card holder, phone and keys with some room. There’s also a small pocket on the back so you could slip a phone in there. My iPhone 12 fits perfectly.

The inside of the bag is split into two compartments with the one toward the back smaller/tighter.


----------



## hellokimmiee

My new baby! Special shout-out to the lovely @nat74 for helping find this beauty


----------



## bonaqua1487

My new Chanel Coco Handle. Excited to have her for the spring time ~~

Special thanks to @nat74 for the lead! You’re the best and thank you for being part of our community.


----------



## XCCX

amanda.tnguyen said:


> my first chanel “bag”  originally had my eyes on the boy WOC but my SA told me she got the classic in, so i had to come see it, and obviously came home with it


The classic WOC is a great choice!!!


----------



## ACTRESS

I bought 2 bags this month. 
Laser cut See Through Bag in gold metallic. It's pretty, small and has a tweed cosmetic bag inside of it to hold all your items. 
Belt Flap Card Holder. I love it, but it doesn't fit me. I have to lose my corona fluffiness. I am working on it now.


----------



## Kathy28

Another batch of 21S. Love this mini top handle beige. And more pink stuff. Two more coming Tuesday.


----------



## gagabag

valse5 said:


> The small can fit a thin wallet/card holder, phone and keys with some room. There’s also a small pocket on the back so you could slip a phone in there. My iPhone 12 fits perfectly.
> 
> The inside of the bag is split into two compartments with the one toward the back smaller/tighter.
> 
> View attachment 5022577
> View attachment 5022578
> View attachment 5022579


Thank you, that’s very helpful!


----------



## Classy_Sam

bonaqua1487 said:


> My new Chanel Coco Handle. Excited to have her for the spring time ~~
> 
> Special thanks to @nat74 for the lead! You’re the best and thank you for being part of our community.


This color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Saaski

hellokimmiee said:


> My new baby! Special shout-out to the lovely @nat74 for helping find this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5022610


Love it! I just got the same style in the navy.


----------



## _kiki119_

Been laying low in chanel since last fall as i haven’t found anything i love... somewhat at chanel peace

but recently got this sweet classic as addition to my collection in CF.
I didn’t even realized this was in Caviar!! This is def a great alternative to those who are wanting a caviar mini!  I am in love! Now i need this in pink


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My first Chanel purchase - a lil preloved blue mini in *excellent* condition, full set (and under retail ) thanks to the SUPER lovely cocoapproved!! I know his praises have already been sung many times over on this forum, but I truly can’t recommend him enough, especially for a nervous first time buyer. He answered all my questions, sent me videos - totally put my mind at ease! I’ve been on the hunt for a perfect lil blue bag, so I’m super happy with my modest little collection now  ok well maybe I need just one more ...


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

My first Chanel piece for my 30th bday! I’m in love!  The NY boutique had two to choose from unbelievably.


----------



## CC4Ever

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5023504
> View attachment 5023505
> 
> My first Chanel piece for my 30th bday! I’m in love!  The NY boutique had two to choose from unbelievably.


Definitely one of the best colourways I’ve seen for this leather.


----------



## Saaski

_kiki119_ said:


> Been laying low in chanel since last fall as i haven’t found anything i love... somewhat at chanel peace
> 
> but recently got this sweet classic as addition to my collection in CF.
> I didn’t even realized this was in Caviar!! This is def a great alternative to those who are wanting a caviar mini!  I am in love! Now i need this in pink


Super cute! I've really been loving this style (and that color).


----------



## _kiki119_

Saaski said:


> Super cute! I've really been loving this style (and that color).


Thank you!!! I am so glad i chose green over coral


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Finally, after a wild goose chase, I got my hands on this beauty!      So thrilled!


----------



## Myybags

hellokimmiee said:


> My new baby! Special shout-out to the lovely @nat74 for helping find this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5022610


Wow!! Love it!! What material is this in? Do you know if this is considered a seasonal bag?


----------



## Newbie2021

hellokimmiee said:


> My new baby! Special shout-out to the lovely @nat74 for helping find this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5022610


STUNNING!! does it go crossbody please?


----------



## Rachel

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Finally, after a wild goose chase, I got my hands on this beauty!      So thrilled!


I'd love to see this next to your 19s pink


----------



## hellokimmiee

Newbie2021 said:


> STUNNING!! does it go crossbody please?


Yes! I think it does so quite nicely. Here’s some mod shots. I’m 5’5 for reference.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

hellokimmiee said:


> Yes! I think it does so quite nicely. Here’s some mod shots. I’m 5’5 for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5023866
> View attachment 5023867


The bag looks great on you!  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Hana45

allure244 said:


> I got two mini vanities, a belt, and a phone holder (because the mini vanities are too mini to hold a phone. Haha)


How is the belt?  I have my eye on that item.


----------



## ipekkeles

beige trendy cc from 21S and two earrings... now waiting for the card holder to arrive...


----------



## artax

New loafers


----------



## magzho

My new bag


----------



## Newbie2021

hellokimmiee said:


> Yes! I think it does so quite nicely. Here’s some mod shots. I’m 5’5 for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5023866
> View attachment 5023867


Thanks for sharing, it’s beautiful. It gives me a vintage vibe which I love. Sending a message to my SA!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

_kiki119_ said:


> Been laying low in chanel since last fall as i haven’t found anything i love... somewhat at chanel peace
> 
> but recently got this sweet classic as addition to my collection in CF.
> I didn’t even realized this was in Caviar!! This is def a great alternative to those who are wanting a caviar mini!  I am in love! Now i need this in pink


Can you fit an iPhone 11 regular in it? Very cute!


----------



## _kiki119_

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Can you fit an iPhone 11 regular in it? Very cute!


yes! fit my iPhone 12 (reg) prefectly... Max size may need some adjusting.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

_kiki119_ said:


> yes! fit my iPhone 12 (reg) prefectly... Max size may need some adjusting.


Very good news thank you!


----------



## jeepers13

A helpful SA sent these to me....doing a little happy dance over here


----------



## ipekkeles

jeepers13 said:


> A helpful SA sent these to me....doing a little happy dance over here



they are super cute aren't they. i love that they are small size and can be worn everyday.


----------



## Kerstinxo

Bought this lovely top handle mini in March ❤


----------



## Chanellover2015

Kerstinxo said:


> Bought this lovely top handle mini in March ❤
> 
> View attachment 5024510



so nice!! I’m debating between the regular square mini and this one with the top handle.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## hibenji

I love my new white sweet mini. It looks prettier in person. The chain is slightly longer than the square mini’s and similar to m/l flap’s, so I ordered a chain shortener.


----------



## hlzpenguin

hibenji said:


> I love my new white sweet mini. It looks prettier in person. The chain is slightly longer than the square mini’s and similar to m/l flap’s, so I ordered a chain shortener.
> 
> View attachment 5024735


I also ordered one of those clips for shortening the chain, but the ones I have wouldn’t fit through the metal strap  let me know if yours works.


----------



## yuliachanel

I just got my hands on this today, 21S red is really stunning ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jellybean111

I’ve purchased 4 bags. I’ll show a couple here.
One of my top favorite purchase. It’s so squishy for caviar. It’s been awhile since I’ve purchased a caviar bag. 
Very elegant. Goes beautiful with denim, T-shirt; dress; mini skirts!


----------



## rowy65

leggoman92 said:


> i usually like to be able to fit my phone in my bag but omg this bag is so cute! chain length is too short to crossbody for me, but i'm planning to shorten the chain or add my own top handle and primarily use it as a wristlet/clutch. was hoping for the light pink from 21s but i'm happy to have the black too!
> View attachment 5013065


Twinsies!  I just got mine from Nordstrom’s.  Hopefully it ships out soon


----------



## Kwillaman

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Worth the wait!  Introducing my new 21S jumbo (red NC028)   Also, a huge thank you to @nat74 for helping me secure these cute accessories!


Did you find this at a boutique?


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Kwillaman said:


> Did you find this at a boutique?


Yes, all were from a stand alone boutique


----------



## eggz716

first chanel slg, never knew how soft the 19 line was!


----------



## apple255

Pick this up today


----------



## hlzpenguin

apple255 said:


> Pick this up today


So pretty. Did you get it at a stand alone boutique or department store?


----------



## apple255

hlzpenguin said:


> So pretty. Did you get it at a stand alone boutique or department store?


Stand alone boutique!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

eggz716 said:


> first chanel slg, never knew how soft the 19 line was!
> 
> View attachment 5025054


Beautiful color!  The 19 items in lambskin are so luxuriously soft.  My 19 bag is goat and is squishy but definitely not as soft.  I prefer the feel of lamb.  My last few 19 card cases have been lamb and I love them.  Congrats on this purchase!


----------



## kangsuj92

Was gifted this beautiful mini this month! 

Little hesitant on keeping it because of the flatness of the quilts and how short the strap is this season  (tall/chubby here)
But it’s such a hard piece to get!!!


----------



## Amarino

[QUOTE = "Bernbern, message: 34383279, membre: 718984"]
la meilleure nuance de jaune * que j'ai jamais vue :Cry Baby:Si vous n'aimiez pas la teinte jaune 20S pour une raison quelconque, vous devriez essayer celle-ci! Elle est arrivée plus tard que prévu, mais elle a l'air si magnifique que : loveeyes:j'ai aussi eu un mini sac à rabat orange pré-aimé il y a quelques semaines. Personnellement, je ne pense pas que ces deux teintes soient très populaires, mais elles correspondent plutôt bien à mon teint. Contrairement à la rose claire, tout le monde est devenu fou, je suis juste entré chez Saks et j'ai commandé à mon SA:MDR:
** Petit sac à rabat classique jaune 21P.
[/CITATION]


----------



## Amarino

[QUOTE = "Bernbern, message: 34383279, membre: 718984"]
la meilleure nuance de jaune * que j'ai jamais vue :Cry Baby:Si vous n'aimiez pas la teinte jaune 20S pour une raison quelconque, vous devriez essayer celle-ci! Elle est arrivée plus tard que prévu, mais elle a l'air si magnifique que : loveeyes:j'ai aussi eu un mini sac à rabat orange pré-aimé il y a quelques semaines. Personnellement, je ne pense pas que ces deux teintes soient très populaires, mais elles correspondent plutôt bien à mon teint. Contrairement à la rose claire, tout le monde est devenu fou, je suis juste entré chez Saks et j'ai commandé à mon SA:MDR:
** Petit sac à rabat classique jaune 21P.
[/CITATION]
Please, do you have another pictures and reference. Thanks


----------



## Yk2366

meeowy said:


> Something nice after a long, tough week.  I mentioned to my NM SA back in Dec but didn’t think it’d happen.  My SA got one in, but I think these will be more available now.  100% adorable, but where should my phone go?   Here is the mini caviar vanity with subtle yellow gold hardware.  Sharing my joy of something nice and unexpected happens!
> 
> View attachment 5020429


this is so cute! could you be able to take a pic of how it looks like worn?


----------



## rendelujo

Was chasing after a mini but this cutie stole my heart  the runway piece small hobo bag. She fits almost the same as a mini rectangle though!


----------



## soccerzfan

Thanks @nat74 sharing your SA for the cardholder!

Here’s the 21s green card holder.


21p vs 21s green


20c classic flap versus 21s green


----------



## pinkorchid20

Hope I won’t regret this purchase in a few years of now but couldn’t say no to this beauty. 21C beige Chevron lamb Small Classic Flap.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

pinkorchid20 said:


> Hope I won’t regret this purchase in a few years of now but couldn’t say no to this beauty. 21C beige Chevron lamb Small Classic Flap.
> View attachment 5026869


That is one gorgeous bag.  Lambskin AND Chevron!  Congrats!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That is one gorgeous bag.  Lambskin AND Chevron!  Congrats!!


Thank you! I prefer Chevron in general, I just hope the bag is not that difficult to maintain (not my first lambskin, but my first light one).


----------



## MissyBeautie

March Madness!  It took me a long time to find both bags.  I’m so happy I finally got them, especially the 21S light pink caviar CF!  Here she is!!!! She and my vanity chair complement each other so well .  Thank you for letting me share all the goodies that I bought this month!  By the way they all came with Chanel boxes!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I FINALLY got my Gabrielle today!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

MissyBeautie said:


> March Madness!  It took me a long time to find both bags.  I’m so happy I finally got them, especially the 21S light pink caviar CF!  Here she is!!!! She and my vanity chair complement each other so well .  Thank you for letting me share all the goodies that I bought this month!  By the way they all came with Chanel boxes!


OMG, these heart shaped earrings are sooo gorgeous! Do you have the style code? Thank you


----------



## mocchi07

Purchased a 20S Chanel 19 bag in navy/red/white tweed! Originally looked for the smaller size, but there wasn’t any in store. Luckily my SA found the large one, which actually looks fine on me too (5’1”).


----------



## Rachel

MissyBeautie said:


> March Madness!  It took me a long time to find both bags.  I’m so happy I finally got them, especially the 21S light pink caviar CF!  Here she is!!!! She and my vanity chair complement each other so well .  Thank you for letting me share all the goodies that I bought this month!  By the way they all came with Chanel boxes!



Weird question, how does the caviar smell? Someone said their SLG had a burned plastic scent


----------



## MissyBeautie

Rachel said:


> Weird question, how does the caviar smell? Someone said their SLG had a burned plastic scent


It smells leather.  I don’t notice the burned plastic scent


----------



## Rachel

MissyBeautie said:


> It smells leather.  I don’t notice the burned plastic scent


That makes me feel better! I bought the same bag, and am waiting for it. When I saw the post about the SLG, I was nervous!


----------



## MissyBeautie

MaryJoe84 said:


> OMG, these heart shaped earrings are sooo gorgeous! Do you have the style code? Thank you





MaryJoe84 said:


> OMG, these heart shaped earrings are sooo gorgeous! Do you have the style code? Thank you


Yup I love them!  They look even better on the ears!  Here’s the style code.


----------



## Newbie2016

pinkorchid20 said:


> Hope I won’t regret this purchase in a few years of now but couldn’t say no to this beauty. 21C beige Chevron lamb Small Classic Flap.
> View attachment 5026869



Almost looks ivory here...love the silver hw!


----------



## MaryJoe84

MissyBeautie said:


> Yup I love them!  They look even better on the ears!  Here’s the style code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027145


Thank you!


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up these items from my sa. She knows my style ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up these items from my sa. She knows my style ❤❤❤


Love that scarf/stole!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thanks! I have been eyeing it since I saw it online! 




atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love that scarf/stole!


----------



## BettyLouboo

artax said:


> New loafers


Can I ask if you took your normal Chanel size? I always assume for patent leather I should take it half size or a whole size up


----------



## angelicskater16

I know you aren't asking me but these loafers aren't patent. Its shiny calf skin leather. It's sorta like the Prada loafers. I went up a full size as I'm normally a size 6.




BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask if you took your normal Chanel size? I always assume for patent leather I should take it half size or a whole size up


----------



## angelicskater16

sorry responded to myself lol




angelicskater16 said:


> I know you aren't asking me but these loafers aren't patent. Its shiny calf skin leather. It's sorta like the Prada loafers. I went up a full size as I'm normally a size 6. I brought it in a size 7.


----------



## BettyLouboo

angelicskater16 said:


> I know you aren't asking me but these loafers aren't patent. Its shiny calf skin leather. It's sorta like the Prada loafers. I went up a full size as I'm normally a size 6.


Thanks! Actually meant to include you too since I saw that you got a pair too!


----------



## angelicskater16

Your welcome!





BettyLouboo said:


> Thanks! Actually meant to include you too since I saw that you got a pair too!


----------



## Aubergine

What I managed to get from 21S  Glad to finally get the vanity from the boutique and excited that the 21S version seems taller than the earlier one, and fits a card holder




Details


----------



## bags4nicole

angelicskater16 said:


> I know you aren't asking me but these loafers aren't patent. Its shiny calf skin leather. It's sorta like the Prada loafers. I went up a full size as I'm normally a size 6.


I was wondering about that, they look like patent leather in some pictures and I do not want a patent loafer.  If they are like a Prada loafer, I may need to grab a pair.


----------



## angelicskater16

I thought they looked patent too bc I’m not a fan of patent shoes too but my sa told me they call it shiny calfskin. She said it’s like the Prada loafers.



bags4nicole said:


> I was wondering about that, they look like patent leather in some pictures and I do not want a patent loafer.  If they are like a Prada loafer, I may need to grab a pair.


----------



## bluefly03

Got this cute vanity case thanks to @mungoo33 !!! ❤❤❤ So in love


----------



## pinkorchid20

Newbie2016 said:


> Almost looks ivory here...love the silver hw!


Depending on the lighting it looks light beige, light grey, ivory or white. A bit of a chameleon


----------



## artax

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask if you took your normal Chanel size? I always assume for patent leather I should take it half size or a whole size up


I took my normal size.. surprisingly they run tts


----------



## lnguyen0827

soccerzfan said:


> Thanks @nat74 sharing your SA for the cardholder!
> 
> Here’s the 21s green card holder.
> View attachment 5026810
> 
> 21p vs 21s green
> View attachment 5026812
> 
> 20c classic flap versus 21s green
> View attachment 5026814



omg  the 21p green is actually really pretty! I might have to hunt this down again


----------



## Baikinman

I looked for this scarf in previously season but no stock.  I forget about it already as I think there will be no more stock. But my sa suddenly send this to me. She said this one has changed to classic style, so it will have stock from time to time.


----------



## ipekkeles

total impulse purchase: i had my name put down for medium/old small 21P navy CCH back in january for my birthday in february. during the release of 21P in february the store only received one small/old mini in this color and it was reserved for another client. i ended up buying medium classic flap in brown/caramel for my birthday and totally given up hope for the CCH. then, on wednesday my SA messaged me saying she received one and i was the first on her list! after contemplating for a day (because i had already bought the classic flap in february and the 21S beige trendy cc on monday) i decided to buy it! i didn’t want to risk a price increase (heard and read rumours about an upcoming price increase in may) and considering this season CCH is leather lined i thought it is a better value for money.




off to ban island for the forseeable future...


----------



## redjellybean

rendelujo said:


> Was chasing after a mini but this cutie stole my heart  the runway piece small hobo bag. She fits almost the same as a mini rectangle though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026566
> View attachment 5026567


Cute. Can you please show us how you wear it ? Thanks


----------



## vivaciousbev1

bluefly03 said:


> Got this cute vanity case thanks to @mungoo33 !!! ❤❤❤ So in love
> 
> View attachment 5027531


I got this too in silver! Loving it


----------



## vivaciousbev1

MrsSlocomb said:


> I FINALLY got my Gabrielle today!!
> View attachment 5027110


Congrats! Where did you find it?!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

allure244 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 5015868


Which so you prefer? I was debating between the two so hard but went home with the one with the handle. The cube looks bigger but I think they fit approx the same amount despite the height (cube maybe one extra lip balm LOL)


----------



## vivaciousbev1

aizCold17 said:


> Not a march purchase but a last wk of february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...does this count?  its a small CF in navy.


Love this! What seasons navy is this from? Do you have more pics


----------



## vivaciousbev1

schaef179 said:


> I am in Europe and this is from standalone boutique in Berlin


What seasons navy? I love the midnight blue! I went for a lighter navy since I had a black LOL


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Kn1993 said:


> View attachment 5009811
> 
> I was waitlisted and it’s arrived today! Do you guys think this looks good?? Since I know there have been some quality issues with some of Chanel bags.


How’s the caviar on this one? Share pics!!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Got this cutie yesterday - the silver mini vanity!


----------



## Rxandbags

I kept it calm during 21p but went a little  during 21s - medium caviar classic with matching zip cardholder as well as black caviar mini with handle

Not pictured: mini turnlock cc earrings 

(Picture from SA) oh and awaiting pink deauville - now rev collection!



No more pinks please, Chanel


----------



## anianyc

Uuuugh... went crazy! Casually shopping couple of weeks ago got the pink 19! Contemplated if appropriate at my age but hell I LOVE pink. Really wanted black caviar med classic but everyone said at least 6 month wait so when I came across this red caviar 21s earlier this week I took it! Well yesterday as the red arrived a SA from ATL texted me that she just got one black caviar classic in medium... ONE. Well, its on the way to me now. Completely unplanned and a bit “upset”? that the black became available so quickly as didnt plan to spend all that much in two weeks. I love them all!


----------



## schaef179

vivaciousbev1 said:


> What seasons navy? I love the midnight blue! I went for a lighter navy since I had a black LOL



It‘s 20s collection


----------



## anianyc

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Worth the wait!  Introducing my new 21S jumbo (red NC028)   Also, a huge thank you to @nat74 for helping me secure these cute accessories!


Do you mind me asking about the hardware? Just got the medium 21s NC028 and Im having hard time telling if the hardware is gold or silver. Used to diff gold with my claire. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cclover2013

❤️❤❤


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

anianyc said:


> Do you mind me asking about the hardware? Just got the medium 21s NC028 and Im having hard time telling if the hardware is gold or silver. Used to diff gold with my claire. What are your thoughts?


It is light gold hardware.. love that the gold is more muted with this color


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Cclover2013 said:


> ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5028552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028559


Ugh literally drooling over this bag!!!  This seasons version of iridescent is just so perfect - congrats !!


----------



## clara924

My March purchase: a pair of Mary janes, loafers, earrings and two necklaces  Also waiting for my deauville tote bag


----------



## Ricks Krispies

clara924 said:


> My March purchase: a pair of Mary janes, loafers, earrings and two necklaces  Also waiting for my deauville tote bag



That flower necklace is so cute!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Happy Birthday.  I like this color/finish in the o'case. 



monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5023504
> View attachment 5023505
> 
> My first Chanel piece for my 30th bday! I’m in love!  The NY boutique had two to choose from unbelievably.


----------



## Chic-Chick

Iridescent dark beige


----------



## allure244

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Which so you prefer? I was debating between the two so hard but went home with the one with the handle. The cube looks bigger but I think they fit approx the same amount despite the height (cube maybe one extra lip balm LOL)


Was debating if I should only keep one (since they are too small to fit my cell phone) but they are so darn cute. I love the color of the mini pink vanity. I’m able to fit a thin, small card holder in it. In the black one I can only fit loose cards and cash without a cardholder. I can also fit a small hand sanitizer and keys and mask in both so capacity wise they are not too different. I love the tiny handle and dangling cc charm zipper on the black one and I feel like the black can be dressier because of the color. The light pink feels more casual to me in the mini vanity.


----------



## sheeby

pinkorchid20 said:


> Hope I won’t regret this purchase in a few years of now but couldn’t say no to this beauty. 21C beige Chevron lamb Small Classic Flap.
> View attachment 5026869



Gorgeous bag!!! I'm also a chevron super fan. Where did you get this bag, was it a department store or stand-alone boutique?


----------



## pinkorchid20

sheeby said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! I'm also a chevron super fan. Where did you get this bag, was it a department store or stand-alone boutique?


We unfortunately only have boutiques over here  I am in Europe.


----------



## m8n0y

My March 2021 purchase! Happy me!


----------



## truelvoe

Waiting to finally receive this beauty 
after 2+ years of waiting it finally came back  
my mom had to pick it up though because it wasn’t offered in the country  I live in... I am unbelievably excited and can hardly wait


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nvmd.


----------



## NY-LON

I love this beige/pink tweed 2.55 bag from 20P. I initially thought it was too formal but after some research realised it's easy to style with jeans and heels. I particularly love the toned down gold hardware, although you cannot see that from the pictures. Purchased from Walton St, London.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Just received my first small classic flap in navy with LGH  So happy with this purchase made before a possible price increase in Europe. And my SA also managed to find me this cute little flap card holder in gold


----------



## vivaciousbev1

apple_glow said:


> Just received my first small classic flap in navy with LGH  So happy with this purchase made before a possible price increase in Europe. And my SA also managed to find me this cute little flap card holder in gold


Is this 20c or 20s navy?


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is this 20c or 20s navy?



I think this is 21S. I'm not sure as we don't have tags in Europe but it is a 31 series


----------



## vivaciousbev1

apple_glow said:


> I think this is 21S. I'm not sure as we don't have tags in Europe but it is a 31 series


Can I see more pics? Is this closer to black or a true navy?


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Can I see more pics? Is this closer to black or a true navy?



This is a true navy for me. I don't have the best lightning but here are some pictures with my black WOC


----------



## Newbie2016

apple_glow said:


> This is a true navy for me. I don't have the best lightning but here are some pictures with my black WOC


I love navy!  Does your receipt show a color code or style number?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

apple_glow said:


> Just received my first small classic flap in navy with LGH  So happy with this purchase made before a possible price increase in Europe. And my SA also managed to find me this cute little flap card holder in gold


Gorgeous bag!  Love that shade of navy!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Newbie2016 said:


> I love navy!  Does your receipt show a color code or style number?



Here you go


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Love that shade of navy!



Thank you ! I've been wanting a navy bag for a long time and this shade is perfect for me


----------



## Fashionista25

Just got the 21P bag in to take photo along with the 21S Pink Caviar (Thanks to @nat74 )


----------



## lovenecklaces

This beauty went home with me yesterday!  Love the Deauvilles and this color combo is stunning.


----------



## lovenecklaces

Oh another beauty just unboxed it (thanks to @nat74)


----------



## schaef179

apple_glow said:


> This is a true navy for me. I don't have the best lightning but here are some pictures with my black WOC



I purchased 20s navy small CF recently and my SA sent my pics of the 21s too and I picked the 20s navy because it’s a little bit darker and the 21S has a touch of purple in bright light but it’s also a stunning navy color


----------



## thriftyandlux

Complete impulse purchase yesterday. This beauty caught my eye as I was leaving the boutique. I’ve never been a fan of the 19 but I couldn’t resist this gorgeous tweed version


----------



## nashpoo

lovenecklaces said:


> Oh another beauty just unboxed it (thanks to @nat74)


Do you have pictures?? I'm hopefully picking up my pink one today!!


----------



## ipekkeles

thriftyandlux said:


> Complete impulse purchase yesterday. This beauty caught my eye as I was leaving the boutique. I’ve never been a fan of the 19 but I couldn’t resist this gorgeous tweed version
> View attachment 5029608
> View attachment 5029610



i love this 19 bag! had i not bought 3 bags in the past month this would be the one i would buy. use it in good health!


----------



## BettyLouboo

thriftyandlux said:


> Complete impulse purchase yesterday. This beauty caught my eye as I was leaving the boutique. I’ve never been a fan of the 19 but I couldn’t resist this gorgeous tweed version


My words exactly. Never been a fan of chanel 19 but this tweed one totally caught my eye too! Its all about the tweed not so much the style of the bag. Love it!


----------



## brinac

My 2 March purchases 
Never thought I would get a pink bag as I’m not a pink person but I just feel in love with it!


----------



## Elleand3

lovenecklaces said:


> This beauty went home with me yesterday!  Love the Deauvilles and this color combo is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029517



Congrats! Please post pics! I’m curious to see how neon and bright it actually is in real life vs the photos? Kindly share. Thank you!!


----------



## ViV04

She’s so beautiful!! 
21S Lilac Rose Clair


----------



## punkrockchanel

ipekkeles said:


> beige trendy cc from 21S and two earrings... now waiting for the card holder to arrive...
> 
> View attachment 5024017
> View attachment 5024018
> View attachment 5024019



Hi, what is the width of the turn lock CC earrings that you have? They look smaller than other ones I’ve seen.

Does anyone know if they come in two sizes?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

apple_glow said:


> This is a true navy for me. I don't have the best lightning but here are some pictures with my black WOC





apple_glow said:


> This is a true navy for me. I don't have the best lightning but here are some pictures with my black WOC


Is it more blue and then touch of purple under bright lights? My 20c is so similar!!


----------



## ipekkeles

punkrockchanel said:


> Hi, what is the width of the turn lock CC earrings that you have? They look smaller than other ones I’ve seen.
> 
> Does anyone know if they come in two sizes?



yes, the turnlock earring come in two sizes. i have the smaller ones. they are very easy to wear as everyday earrings. i specifically wanted the smaller ones because i only have one other small pair of CC earrings and the rest are bigger and bling-ier.

i can post a photo in the morning, it is 7:30pm where i live


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is it more blue and then touch of purple under bright lights? My 20c is so similar!!



I do see some purple in it but it's difficult to capture the true color. Could it be the same as yours that they released again for 21S ? Again, not sure mine is from 21S but it is a 31 series.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

apple_glow said:


> I do see some purple in it but it's difficult to capture the true color. Could it be the same as yours that they released again for 21S ? Again, not sure mine is from 21S but it is a 31 series.


Mine is 20c - let me show you - it also has a slight blueberry purple undertone under lights, but I think not as much as yours. It’s more blue under sunlight


----------



## punkrockchanel

ipekkeles said:


> yes, the turnlock earring come in two sizes. i have the smaller ones. they are very easy to wear as everyday earrings. i specifically wanted the smaller ones because i only have one other small pair of CC earrings and the rest are bigger and bling-ier.
> 
> i can post a photo in the morning, it is 7:30pm where i live


Thank you! Would love to see some mod shots too if you don’t mind


----------



## emidaze

love the iridescent and was able to pick up the beige cardholder!


----------



## LVHopefully

I have made three purchases this month (rare for me) but this is the one I am most excited about. My Neo Noe is my first LV handbag purchase!


----------



## fdc

I got this camellia vanity, it’s a very pretty mini bag and the lambskin on this is less scratch-prone than the quilted one on mini CF for example because camellia motif is embossed on the leather which makes it stiffer.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

fdc said:


> I got this camellia vanity, it’s a very pretty mini bag and the lambskin on this is less scratch-prone than the quilted one on mini CF for example because camellia motif is embossed on the leather which makes it stiffer.



This bag looks like it totally fits your style. It looks great on you!


----------



## ipekkeles

punkrockchanel said:


> Thank you! Would love to see some mod shots too if you don’t mind






here it is compared to my everyday, favorite pair (this pair is also available this season, but it is also a REV i think):




and compared to my other relatively smaller CC earrings:


----------



## punkrockchanel

ipekkeles said:


> View attachment 5031255
> 
> 
> here it is compared to my everyday, favorite pair (this pair is also available this season, but it is also a REV i think):
> 
> View attachment 5031256
> 
> 
> and compared to my other relatively smaller CC earrings:
> 
> View attachment 5031257



It looks really good! Thank you for the detailed photos


----------



## am1ly

My new baby


----------



## thache

Chanel 21s Dark Beige iridescent Coin Zip wallet


----------



## bluefly03

Shout out to @nat74!!!! I was lucky to see her post about this beauty and bought it right away So thank you @nat74 !!! This color is much prettier in person, more pink than orange I would say


----------



## 8292

brinac said:


> My 2 March purchases
> Never thought I would get a pink bag as I’m not a pink person but I just feel in love with it!


Hi do you know what color pink that is? Thank you


----------



## Chanel0524

Here’s my March 21S purchases 
-Mary janes 
- CC turn lock earrings 
- classic zippy in pink iridescent 
-chanel 19 zippy
-Classic flap in pink iridescent


----------



## komodeno

Not a purchase but a bit of fun
This was my birthday cake today.Happy birthday to me


----------



## sweetpea_2009

komodeno said:


> Not a purchase but a bit of fun
> This was my birthday cake today.Happy birthday to me


Awesome looking cake.  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Shejoh

Huge thank you to @nat74 for posting the pic that lead me to this cute little mini WOC from 20B.  I don't know if it was languishing for a few months or if it was incredibly late stock but either way I will now have a summery option along with the black one that has been perfect during the winter.  The SA who helped me told me that there will be no caviar mini WOCs for 2021 so I was lucky to snap this one up.


----------



## rowy65

Thanks to @nat74, she helped lead me to her wonderful Neimans SA who found this little cutie for me.  The quilts are so puffy which I’m not used to with a WOC


----------



## JoeyLouis

My SA help me get these loafers. They’re lambskin and so soft, comfy, and lightweight.


----------



## mmmariexg

finally got my iridescent beige flap card holder!


----------



## srtacaramelo

Hi everyone!

This afternoon I received a bag I have wanted for 10+ years... the vintage CHANEL Maxi Jumbo XL. My handbag life is complete! I’ve been slowly growing my handbag collection but always would come back to wanting this one. She’s finally MINE!

On a side note, has anyone had the 24k gold hardware redone? I have purchased an insert so it will hold its shape better and I’ll be conditioning the leather soon. I will be keeping this 1994-1996 beauty happy.


----------



## fdc

Ricks Krispies said:


> This bag looks like it totally fits your style. It looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## zaraha

komodeno said:


> Not a purchase but a bit of fun
> This was my birthday cake today.Happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday! I love it! Cake look amazing!!! I also made a similar cake for my birthday!  It was so much fun!


----------



## zaraha

Gorgeous bag and yummy lambskin! Congratulations!



srtacaramelo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This afternoon I received a bag I have wanted for 10+ years... the vintage CHANEL Maxi Jumbo XL. My handbag life is complete! I’ve been slowly growing my handbag collection but always would come back to wanting this one. She’s finally MINE!
> 
> On a side note, has anyone had the 24k gold hardware redone? I have purchased an insert so it will hold its shape better and I’ll be conditioning the leather soon. I will be keeping this 1994-1996 beauty happy.
> 
> View attachment 5032296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032297


----------



## Ricks Krispies

komodeno said:


> Not a purchase but a bit of fun
> This was my birthday cake today.Happy birthday to me



Wow!
That Chanel’s Lambskin looks extra buttery soft  
Happy Birthday!


----------



## graciewwing

bluefly03 said:


> Shout out to @nat74!!!! I was lucky to see her post about this beauty and bought it right away So thank you @nat74 !!! This color is much prettier in person, more pink than orange I would say


Isn’t it great!? It’s like a pinky coral. While everybody was obsessing over black, beige, white, silver, gold...I was harassing my SAs about this one last fall lol. No one was on the waiting lists yet.


----------



## shesnaps

Just picked up these two beauties yesterday. Finally got my first Chanel SLG 



The brooch was an impulse purchase but I had to have it the minute I saw it.




Also, I saw the Classic Flap below in store and totally fell for it. I am a neutral girl but that bag totally made my heart sing. I am a bit cautious about getting it in lambskin but I feel like this would be worth it, next year perhaps!


----------



## Myybags

Finally got my first chanel this year!! Black m/l in gold hardware cavier. Sorry for the bad picture. Hehe i m thinking of my next chanel and would love a mini. I am considering 3 choices: mini rec black in LGHW chevron, mini rec black in LGHW quilted or Mini reissue in black and AGHW. Cant decide! Appreciate if anyone would like to share their opinions


----------



## labellusting

just a little something! I couldn’t get my hands on the smaller size, so these will have to do!


----------



## bagaddict17

Soooo happy  my dream!


----------



## bluefly03

graciewwing said:


> Isn’t it great!? It’s like a pinky coral. While everybody was obsessing over black, beige, white, silver, gold...I was harassing my SAs about this one last fall lol. No one was on the waiting lists yet.


I think not many knew this color was coming? I didn’t until I saw the pictures online Wasn’t sure how the color turned out in person but it surprised me!!!! I couldn’t be more happier!! I am glad that you got one too!!!


----------



## bnessa93

Just received my black caviar mini with top handle. IT'S SO GLITTERY! I have been just sitting by the window and looking at it.


----------



## kvocon

It was my birthday last week and my hubby took me to Las Vegas. While I was there, I picked up a couple things... Not all purses, but still dreamy!  I also purchased a beautiful handbag, but having that shipped. As soon as it arrives, I can post the actual picture, but here is a stock photo.


----------



## kvocon

sparklywacky said:


> I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea, but I got this denim flap from the 21P collection!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006829
> 
> 
> It’s actually very easy to style and it goes very well with my monochromatic wardrobe. The size is the same as a jumbo classic flap - it’s very roomy and I can already tell I’ll be using it a lot this spring and summer!



That is beautiful! I love the color.
Katrina


----------



## Yk2366

Aubergine said:


> What I managed to get from 21S  Glad to finally get the vanity from the boutique and excited that the 21S version seems taller than the earlier one, and fits a card holder
> 
> View attachment 5027442
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> View attachment 5027453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027455


I love the vanity and have been looking for it for awhile. Can you wear it as a crossbody style?


----------



## kvocon

Cclover2013 said:


> Purchased the silver mini after unsuccessfully trying to get the gold❤ My boyfriend surprised me ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5007014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007017


What a great boyfriend!!! He's a keeper for sure. I love the silver AND the gold. 
Katrina


----------



## Yk2366

boobookitty23 said:


> Two little cuties I got recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009569


white one is so pretty! what is the name of it?


----------



## SPBiaes

Talked about getting this in the RTW threads. First Chanel accessory purchase (besides hats lol!) in 3 years. While still loving some of the current clothing designs, I have not felt excited by any of the accessories from VV for a long time until this showed up. Got totally split opinions among family members, which is why this piece is so exciting to me! Girls are not a fan of its look but boys said this is something that they will actually wear.


----------



## Klaneckya

shesnaps said:


> Just picked up these two beauties yesterday. Finally got my first Chanel SLG
> 
> View attachment 5032386
> 
> The brooch was an impulse purchase but I had to have it the minute I saw it.
> 
> View attachment 5032383
> 
> 
> Also, I saw the Classic Flap below in store and totally fell for it. I am a neutral girl but that bag totally made my heart sing. I am a bit cautious about getting it in lambskin but I feel like this would be worth it, next year perhaps!
> 
> View attachment 5032401


I have this blue one in medium.


----------



## kvocon

sad16480 said:


> My newest addition. I just love her  Thank you @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5009830
> View attachment 5009831


This is beautiful. What are the measurements? KO


----------



## kvocon

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Was on a waitlist and just got news that my 21S red jumbo arrived! I’m more of a mini girl but this red is to die for  It’s getting shipped to me but should receive in a couple of days


I love this JUMBO. I have this in a mini size. Perfect for a night out! KO


----------



## kvocon

Kn1993 said:


> View attachment 5010028
> 
> Photo from my SA. Medium light pink caviar. Picked this beauty up yesterday! In person it has a hint of lilac.


I am in love with this pink. KO


----------



## kvocon

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just got this sparkly deauville and the light pink iridescent medium flap bag


I am in love with this light canvas shopping tote. I am hoping to find this under my tree next December. KO


----------



## kvocon

NeLVoe said:


> Finally, I was able to purchase my absolute dream bag - Classic Jumbo Flap Bag - I am in love!
> View attachment 5014296
> View attachment 5014297
> View attachment 5014298
> View attachment 5014299
> View attachment 5014300
> View attachment 5014301


I love the classic black flap bag!! It is phenomenal. KO


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

kvocon said:


> I love this JUMBO. I have this in a mini size. Perfect for a night out! KO


I originally wanted a black jumbo but couldn’t resist this red


----------



## kvocon

Marmotte said:


> Had to have it
> This headband screams Blair Waldorf and I’m going to rock it at 43!
> View attachment 5017560
> View attachment 5017561
> View attachment 5017562


I love the Blair Waldorf reference and I agree!! KO


----------



## truelvoe

just picked up this little cutie today


----------



## Uptownrl

Adorable! What will you put inside?



truelvoe said:


> just picked up this little cutie today


----------



## xlana

Adding to this thread!! My dark beige mini rectangle came today!! Taken in natural sunlight on a sunny day.


----------



## LVorDie

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> Got my unicorn!
> 17b square mini caviar w/shw
> Should be here by Thursday *fingers crossed* I’ve been wanting this beauty for many years. Happy to add her to my collection!


17B is the dream. I love mine so much. Congrats on getting the best red ever!


----------



## Uptownrl

Oh also sorry if I’m being nosy, I would just love to see all the different ways the bag might be used  ☺️



yslnewbie said:


> Adorable! What will you put inside?


----------



## Zucnarf

xlana said:


> Adding to this thread!! My dark beige mini rectangle came today!! Taken in natural sunlight on a sunny day.
> 
> View attachment 5033025
> View attachment 5033026
> View attachment 5033027



beautiful! Can you share a code?
My PS said it is not available in France, is it possible..?


----------



## xlana

Zucnarf said:


> beautiful! Can you share a code?
> My PS said it is not available in France, is it possible..?



Thank you! Yeah sure here is the reference code. I'm not sure about whether it's available abroad as I am based in the US. Good luck!


----------



## Jamforever

My Birthday cuties! Iridescent mini & these stunning earrings I preordered from 21p finally came in today just in time for my Birthday


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I caved to the 21S dark beige. My first iridescent bag. The color IRL is not like the pictures I’ve seen online. Different lighting can make you think there are 2 different bags.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Thank you @nat74 for your help as always


----------



## topglamchic

truelvoe said:


> just picked up this little cutie today


This is so cute!  What fits inside?


----------



## graciewwing

bluefly03 said:


> I think not many knew this color was coming? I didn’t until I saw the pictures online Wasn’t sure how the color turned out in person but it surprised me!!!! I couldn’t be more happier!! I am glad that you got one too!!!


Yeah, I only knew about it because I saw that one picture posted on here where it was in the corner. It was MIA from all other pictures and press about this collection.
Heck I still haven’t seen any pics of the green or blue! Glad you love it too!


----------



## shesnaps

kvocon said:


> I love this JUMBO. I have this in a mini size. Perfect for a night out! KO



Please show some pics!


----------



## shesnaps

Klaneckya said:


> I have this blue one in medium.



Wow! I bet it's one of your favorites


----------



## London16

shesnaps said:


> Just picked up these two beauties yesterday. Finally got my first Chanel SLG
> 
> View attachment 5032386
> 
> The brooch was an impulse purchase but I had to have it the minute I saw it.
> 
> View attachment 5032383
> 
> 
> Also, I saw the Classic Flap below in store and totally fell for it. I am a neutral girl but that bag totally made my heart sing. I am a bit cautious about getting it in lambskin but I feel like this would be worth it, next year perhaps!
> 
> View attachment 5032401


Congrats!  Did you spot the cruise bag in the U. S.?


----------



## shesnaps

London16 said:


> Congrats!  Did you spot the cruise bag in the U. S.?


No, I'm actually based in Asia!


----------



## getconnected

I finally found it!   She’s coming home to me now. For those of you looking for hard to find items, don’t disregard the 1800 number, it’s how I found this beauty!


----------



## truelvoe

yslnewbie said:


> Adorable! What will you put inside?





yslnewbie said:


> Oh also sorry if I’m being nosy, I would just love to see all the different ways the bag might be used  ☺





topglamchic said:


> This is so cute!  What fits inside?



hi there  it doesn’t fit a whole lot as it’s similar to a small zippy (taller but less wide) therefore I will be using it as a small wallet in my bag. All my essential cards, my keys and maybe some cash although I haven’t needed cash in a long time. At work (when things have gone a bit back to normal) I can just take this little cutie to get coffee, carry my badge or also to go out and get lunch.

Imo it looks best carried by hand and around the neck


----------



## Aubergine

Yk2366 said:


> I love the vanity and have been looking for it for awhile. Can you wear it as a crossbody style?



Yes it sits very nicely cross body for me - I’m 5’2 and it doesn’t hang too low, and I don’t think it’ll be too short on a tall person, depending on personal preference. Been wearing it non-stop since I got it, perfect errand/school run ‘bag’ 

Also highly recommend this 21S version of the vanity since it’s slightly more practical being a bit taller and easily fits a flat card holder.  Hope you manage to find one


----------



## misspakie

Just got this cutie today!  I’m loving all the recent pinks!


----------



## xxDxx

Bought my second Deauville last week


----------



## Bnana01

labellusting said:


> just a little something! I couldn’t get my hands on the smaller size, so these will have to do!


Hi!! I purchased these earrings as well and I’m trying to figure out if I have the small or large size, lol. Mine were $400, how about yours?


----------



## Gabel

I‘m soooo excited! I searched months for this bag and couldn’t find it. But thanks to @nat74 I was finally able to get my hands on it. The green and the leather are just AMAZING. Thanks so much.


----------



## labellusting

Bnana01 said:


> Hi!! I purchased these earrings as well and I’m trying to figure out if I have the small or large size, lol. Mine were $400, how about yours?


They’re the same price for both sizes! Here’s a pic I found on insta regarding the size difference! Hope that helps


----------



## BettyLouboo

In love with my newest acquisitions.  The top handle makes all the difference. Thanks again to my chanel fairy godmother @nat74


----------



## geenebeene

My March purchases~ 21S light pink 19 bag arrived this morning! I'm so in love with this beauty~ Thank you @glamgirlcoco for your help getting me this 19 bag and @nat74 for helping me with black mini rectangle and zipped coin purse! You ladies are awesome! ❤


----------



## Uptownrl

The capacity is so much more than I thought it would be- that’s great! And so handy for the office! ❤️❤️



truelvoe said:


> hi there  it doesn’t fit a whole lot as it’s similar to a small zippy (taller but less wide) therefore I will be using it as a small wallet in my bag. All my essential cards, my keys and maybe some cash although I haven’t needed cash in a long time. At work (when things have gone a bit back to normal) I can just take this little cutie to get coffee, carry my badge or also to go out and get lunch.
> 
> Imo it looks best carried by hand and around the neck


----------



## Newbie2016

Wanted a little something in NC022 pink...and I love shw!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

BettyLouboo said:


> In love with my newest acquisitions.  The top handle makes all the difference. Thanks again to my chanel fairy godmother @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5033631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033632


Is that style bag called the easy flap?  And capacity wise do you know if it fits more than the rectangular mini?  Or maybe like a small CF?


----------



## mocchi07

Chanel 19 came! I was 3rd on the wait list and my SA said the two ahead turned down the bag.


----------



## BettyLouboo

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Is that style bag called the easy flap?  And capacity wise do you know if it fits more than the rectangular mini?  Or maybe like a small CF?


I don’t know what it’s called. For some reason, the chanel boutique sent it without tags but the style code on the receipt is AS1115 B01442

For size comparison it’s exactly the same as my M/L classic flap.


----------



## xlana

BettyLouboo said:


> I don’t know what it’s called. For some reason, the chanel boutique sent it without tags but the style code on the receipt is AS1115 B01442
> 
> For size comparison it’s exactly the same as my M/L classic flap.



Wow!! I didn't know the bag was that big! It's like if the Chanel 19 and the mini top handles had a baby. Looks like you could fit quite a bit in it!


----------



## BettyLouboo

xlana said:


> Wow!! I didn't know the bag was that big! It's like if the Chanel 19 and the mini top handles had a baby. Looks like you could fit quite a bit in it!


Exactly why I love it! I might be condemned for this but I’m not a fan of chanel 19 so this was the perfect substitute   It’s so lightweight, single flap, fits a lot and the strap drops longer than the classic M/L. It has a similar strap drop of a mini, hence I can wear it crossbody comfortably (5’7”).


----------



## Bnana01

BettyLouboo said:


> I don’t know what it’s called. For some reason, the chanel boutique sent it without tags but the style code on the receipt is AS1115 B01442
> 
> For size comparison it’s exactly the same as my M/L classic flap.



Love it! Would you mind sharing the retail price? Thank you!!


----------



## Bnana01

labellusting said:


> They’re the same price for both sizes! Here’s a pic I found on insta regarding the size difference! Hope that helps
> View attachment 5033605


Thank you so much! Will take a look at mine


----------



## sweetpea_2009

BettyLouboo said:


> I don’t know what it’s called. For some reason, the chanel boutique sent it without tags but the style code on the receipt is AS1115 B01442
> 
> For size comparison it’s exactly the same as my M/L classic flap.


Thanks for the info.  I am also surprised at the capacity!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

second post for second purchase this month  been searching for these shoes for MONTHS and just like many others in this thread, its all thanks to @nat74 !!


----------



## MaryJoe84

amanda.tnguyen said:


> second post for second purchase this month  been searching for these shoes for MONTHS and just like many others in this thread, its all thanks to @nat74 !!


Wow, they look awesome! Congrats


----------



## ijustneedthis

BettyLouboo said:


> In love with my newest acquisitions.  The top handle makes all the difference. Thanks again to my chanel fairy godmother @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5033631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033632


Loveeee this bag and the earrings! They are the perfect twist between edgy and classic. May i ask what this bag model is called? I like the large quilting and think it's a nice mix between the 19 and the CF.


----------



## Zucnarf

xlana said:


> Thank you! Yeah sure here is the reference code. I'm not sure about whether it's available abroad as I am based in the US. Good luck!



Thank you!



atlsweetpea11 said:


> I caved to the 21S dark beige. My first iridescent bag. The color IRL is not like the pictures I’ve seen online. Different lighting can make you think there are 2 different bags.
> 
> View attachment 5033044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033046


Can you tell us which photo is the most realistic color..?


----------



## x3ashley23x3

My first ever classic flap arrived today - 21s Iridescent Beige! I am completely in love and wish I bought a classic flap sooner! The color is absolutely stunning, sometimes a light beige, other times pearly pink! I also purchased both matching small wallets in plans of returning one, but I love them both so I am torn! I am leaning towards just keeping both


----------



## BettyLouboo

Found the tag inside the receipt pocket!
@ijustneedthis @atlsweetpea11 @Bnana01
@xlana 
It was $4200
It’s from 19K so I think only a few boutiques have remaining stock. Probably try calling client services with the style code and they could search.

FYI a fellow TPF recently posted a photo (in the stock thread page 457 March 15th) of the same bag in burgundy and turquoise available at a Saks location.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can you tell us which photo is the most realistic color..?



The 1st and the 3rd represent what the bag will look like indoors under artificial lighting. The 2nd photo is with natural lighting outdoors. When the sun hits it outdoors is when you really notice that the bag is iridescent.


----------



## Elle07

Picked up this beauty a couple weeks ago. Totally in love - she's my new favorite classic flap. I've been looking for the perfect seafoam green bag for ages! The hardware is LGHW but it's showing up darker in this lighting.


----------



## glitzgal97

couldn't get my hands on the pink iridescent mini from 21s or the gold metallic mini from 21p so these two pink WOCs will have to do!  Took me 6 tries to get the 21s caviar WOC...first 5 orders were all cancelled.


----------



## BagLover21

When I saw her it was love at first sight. I have a 19 in small and this large is the perfect complement.


----------



## truds

glitzgal97 said:


> couldn't get my hands on the pink iridescent mini from 21s or the gold metallic mini from 21p so these two pink WOCs will have to do!  Took me 6 tries to get the 21s caviar WOC...first 5 orders were all cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 5034163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034164


Both these WOCs are beautiful but that light pink is  do you happen to have the tag for it?? Or know if your SA would be able to get another?


----------



## glitzgal97

hjyi said:


> Both these WOCs are beautiful but that light pink is  do you happen to have the tag for it?? Or know if your SA would be able to get another?



I haven't received it yet but from another post it should be:
AP0250 Y33352 NC022

I got this from the Chanel in SF btw - my SA said it just arrived today so I got very lucky as 5 other locations all cancelled my order


----------



## truds

glitzgal97 said:


> I haven't received it yet but from another post it should be:
> AP0250 Y33352 NC022
> 
> I got this from the Chanel in SF btw - my SA said it just arrived today so I got very lucky as 5 other locations all cancelled my order


Thanks for the response!!


----------



## xxDxx

Elle07 said:


> Picked up this beauty a couple weeks ago. Totally in love - she's my new favorite classic flap. I've been looking for the perfect seafoam green bag for ages! The hardware is LGHW but it's showing up darker in this lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5034129


Stunning! Congrats! Do you have the code? TIA


----------



## Jereni

BettyLouboo said:


> In love with my newest acquisitions.  The top handle makes all the difference. Thanks again to my chanel fairy godmother @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5033631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033632





BettyLouboo said:


> Exactly why I love it! I might be condemned for this but I’m not a fan of chanel 19 so this was the perfect substitute   It’s so lightweight, single flap, fits a lot and the strap drops longer than the classic M/L. It has a similar strap drop of a mini, hence I can wear it crossbody comfortably (5’7”).



Gorgeous!!!! I am actually in the process of acquiring this bag right now, just in a different color. Like you, the 19 isn’t my cup of tea, but I LOVE the look of this one. The top handle on it is great.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I am actually in the process of acquiring this bag right now, just in a different color. Like you, the 19 isn’t my cup of tea, but I LOVE the look of this one. The top handle on it is great.


Yay!! Glad to know I’m not the only one!   Do post your bag when you get yours! Curious to know which color you get!


----------



## rugchomp

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Garrett’s Chicago Mix. Perfect combo of sweet and savory.



I love Garrett's!


----------



## Strep2031

Ordered this GST from Fashionphile yesterday and it is out for delivery. This is the one bag that got away. It apoears to be in pristine condition. I will post pics after I record the unboxing.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-caviar-quilted-grand-shopping-tote-gst-black-698950


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I am actually in the process of acquiring this bag right now, just in a different color. Like you, the 19 isn’t my cup of tea, but I LOVE the look of this one. The top handle on it is great.





BettyLouboo said:


> Yay!! Glad to know I’m not the only one!   Do post your bag when you get yours! Curious to know which color you get!



Oooohh yes I can’t wait to see which you you get as well and see the pics. I’m not sure why I like this bag as I’m not a fan of the mini with the handle. Perhaps it’s the size of the bag that makes the handle fit better. I’m sure I’m in the minority but it’s a more aesthetically pleasing bag than the mini with handle.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

I bought my very first chanel RTW, it's a vintage jacket from Collection 26 (1991).  Very happy with the fit!!


----------



## Babskidoodles

Hi ladies! I need your help. I’m really sorry if this is the wrong thread, please let me know where else I can post this information. *If you see any listing for a small Chanel Classic Flap Bag in black caviar leather and GH with the serial number 31235887, please let me know.*

My mother and I were visiting Los Angeles Chinatown on Monday, March 22 in broad daylight when two black men ran up behind us trying to grab our purses. This was the bag that was taken from me, but the strap snapped so the thief only has the actual bag and/or maybe half of the strap.

I just bought this bag on Saturday March 20 after a long wait, so this was really devastating to me. I know we might not recover our belongings, I just want justice for the assault we have endured. 

They might attempt to sell this bag as is for a low price, or get a new strap (possibly fake) just to be able to sell the bag for a higher price. I just reached out to my SA at Chanel and informed her of what happened because I forgot to take out the authenticity card from inside the bag, so the thieves or an accomplice might have the idea of taking the bag to the stores to get it fixed for free. I wonder if the stores could help if this does happen?

Please help us bring down these attackers and #stopasianhatecrime! My mother has more injuries as she was choked by one of them and pushed to the ground, on top of her purse being stolen with everything inside valuable to her


----------



## lsquare

Babskidoodles said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help. I’m really sorry if this is wrong thread, please let me know where else I can post this information. If you see a listing for a small Chanel Classic Flap Bag in black caviar leather and GH with the serial number 31235887, please let me know.
> 
> My mother and I were visiting Chinatown on Monday, March 22 in broad daylight when two black men ran up behind us trying to grab our purses. This was the bag that was taken from me, but the strap snapped so the thief only has the actual bag or maybe half of the strap.
> 
> I just bought this bag on Saturday March 16 after a long wait, so this was really devastating for me. I know we might not recover our belongings anymore, I just want justice for the assault we have endured.
> 
> They might attempt to sell this bag as is for a low price, or get a new strap (possibly fake) just to be able to sell the bag for a higher price. I just reached out to my SA at Chanel and informed her of what happened because I forgot to take out the authenticity card from inside the bag, so the thieves or an accomplice might have the idea of taking the bag to the stores to get fixed for free. I wonder if the stores could help if this does happen?
> 
> Please help us bring down these attackers and #stopasianhatecrime! My mother has more injuries as she was choked by one of them and pushed to the ground, on top of her purse being stolen with everything inside valuable to her


I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope your mom gets well soon...


----------



## Babskidoodles

lsquare said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope your mom gets well soon...


Thank you, I hope so too. She is 72 yrs old and I cant bear that they managed to hurt her like that


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Babskidoodles said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help. I’m really sorry if this is the wrong thread, please let me know where else I can post this information. If you see a listing for a small Chanel Classic Flap Bag in black caviar leather and GH with the serial number 31235887, please let me know.
> 
> My mother and I were visiting Chinatown on Monday, March 22 in broad daylight when two black men ran up behind us trying to grab our purses. This was the bag that was taken from me, but the strap snapped so the thief only has the actual bag and/or maybe half of the strap.
> 
> I just bought this bag on Saturday March 16 after a long wait, so this was really devastating to me. I know we might not recover our belongings, I just want justice for the assault we have endured.
> 
> They might attempt to sell this bag as is for a low price, or get a new strap (possibly fake) just to be able to sell the bag for a higher price. I just reached out to my SA at Chanel and informed her of what happened because I forgot to take out the authenticity card from inside the bag, so the thieves or an accomplice might have the idea of taking the bag to the stores to get it fixed for free. I wonder if the stores could help if this does happen?
> 
> Please help us bring down these attackers and #stopasianhatecrime! My mother has more injuries as she was choked by one of them and pushed to the ground, on top of her purse being stolen with everything inside valuable to her



Im so sorry for what happened!
I just HATE whats going on in the world. SO much hate. Some people are literally turning crazy it’s just so sad.
I highly recommend calling the 1-800 Chanel number to see if you can be able to report the bag and give them the serial #, description, and reference number of the item if you have it so they can hopefully report it to all Chanel Stores and also, keep checking reseller websites like ebay, poshmark, mercari, rebag, fashionphile, therealreal, etc. to see if you find it and report it immediately.

If you have a picture of the bag, feel free to share it with us.

Best of luck!

Spread Love, NOT Hate.
If you dont have anything nice to say, DON’T say anything at all.


----------



## Babskidoodles

Ricks Krispies said:


> Im so sorry for what happened!
> I just HATE whats going on in the world. SO much hate. Some people are literally turning crazy it’s just so sad.
> I highly recommend calling the 1-800 Chanel number to see if you can be able to report the bag and give them the serial #, description, and reference number of the item if you have it so they can hopefully report it to all Chanel Stores and also, keep checking reseller websites like ebay, poshmark, mercari, rebag, fashionphile, etc. to see if you find it and report it immediately.
> 
> If you have a picture of the bag, feel free to share it with us.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Spread Love, NOT Hate.
> If you dont have anything nice to say, DON’T say anything at all.


Thank you very much for your kind and supportive response and yes I will call their 1-800 number now! I’m really glad I posted on this thread as I wouldn’t think of that


----------



## Wani88

I knew I wanted a grey woc but I've always imagined it to be a classic woc since I love the monalisa pocket at the back. 

And then I saw this in store. Automatically made all sorts of excuses on why I should get it. Every time I look at this picture I can hardly believe how perfect this shade of grey is. 

I have the classic flap, reissue and another woc, but I find the woc to be very lowkey and really easy to style (as it stays flat as a crossbody). Can't wait to take this baby out!


----------



## Elle07

xxDxx said:


> Stunning! Congrats! Do you have the code? TIA



Thanks! Here's the tag:


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Babskidoodles said:


> Thank you very much for your kind and supportive response and yes I will call their 1-800 number now! I’m really glad I posted on this thread as I wouldn’t think of that



Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## amna72

I had no idea I could be so impressed with a pink bag, till I got this one)))


----------



## Wani88

Babskidoodles said:


> Thank you very much for your kind and supportive response and yes I will call their 1-800 number now! I’m really glad I posted on this thread as I wouldn’t think of that


Perhaps also start a new thread maybe that'd capture wider attention? It can also remind us to be mindful, as I believe most of us here would be happiest with our new purchases and may forget that there are people desperate in hardship/ simply with ill intention out there. So sorry to have read what happened, wishing your mom a speedy recovery.


----------



## star_dust

Just received a delivery! So excited to unbox everything!


----------



## Babskidoodles

Wani88 said:


> Perhaps also start a new thread maybe that'd capture wider attention? It can also remind us to be mindful, as I believe most of us here would be happiest with our new purchases and may forget that there are people desperate in hardship/ simply with ill intention out there. So sorry to have read what happened, wishing your mom a speedy recovery.


Hi,
I couldn’t find on how to start a new thread. That was originally what I wanted to do. Could you show me how? I am just using my phone right now. Should I use a computer?


----------



## germanshepard

Small vanity case in black caviar.
Love the shiny caviar leather and the bottom wirh studs. Can fit large phone.
The chain strap is not long enough to wear crossbody. It is not detachable.


----------



## Kels057

Got my first Chanel this month! Preowned in excellent condition - dark beige boy, old medium size in calfskin leather. Tiny bit of corner wear but IMO it’s very minimal/insignificant


----------



## Wani88

Babskidoodles said:


> Hi,
> I couldn’t find on how to start a new thread. That was originally what I wanted to do. Could you show me how? I am just using my phone right now. Should I use a computer?


Sorry I haven't been able to start new threads too but I thought that was because I'm a new member. Can anyone help clarify and point out how it can be done please? I really think this message ought to be out there


----------



## sad16480

kvocon said:


> This is beautiful. What are the measurements? KO



I believe it is 4.3 x 6 x 1.8 inches. I was surprised at how much it can hold. I have the iPhone 11 Pro Max, and without a case, I can fit it in there. Now, it does push out the side, but for a night out, with my phone probably in my hands a bit, I am okay with it.


----------



## soccerzfan

Congrats on the bag. 
Which boutique or Dept. store did you purchase this bag?


Elle07 said:


> Thanks! Here's the tag:
> 
> View attachment 5034649


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Babskidoodles said:


> Hi,
> I couldn’t find on how to start a new thread. That was originally what I wanted to do. Could you show me how? I am just using my phone right now. Should I use a computer?



I believe there’s a wait limit in order to create a new thread. I forgot how many days you have to wait for new members, 3-7 days?


----------



## loverose

BettyLouboo said:


> In love with my newest acquisitions.  The top handle makes all the difference. Thanks again to my chanel fairy godmother @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5033631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033632



This is stunning. What is the name of this bag? I need it ASAP!


----------



## Babskidoodles

Ricks Krispies said:


> I believe there’s a wait limit in order to create a new thread. I forgot how many days you have to wait for new members, 3-7 days?


I see, I’ve been a member since 2014 I think but I am not active and this is the first time I have posted since then tbh. It’s okay it looks like this has reached a lot of members. 

*UPDATE*
I did call the chanel 1-800 number and all they told me was they will cooperate with the police if they ever receive a subpoena. But I was able to talk to my SA and she gave me more hope. She said they will flag it on their end and she will alert her leadership team.

I also logged in to my Find My Iphone and saw that my phone’s location is at a second hand car dealership in the downtown area. I called the cops to update our report and gave them the address, I really do hope they start working on this soon...


----------



## carolsr

Finally mine


----------



## Tina_Bina

My new loafers from 21S! They are more comfortable than uggs and sneakers! And the leather is buttery soft. I highly recommend these


----------



## MissyBeautie

Babskidoodles said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help. I’m really sorry if this is the wrong thread, please let me know where else I can post this information. *If you see any listing for a small Chanel Classic Flap Bag in black caviar leather and GH with the serial number 31235887, please let me know.*
> 
> My mother and I were visiting Los Angeles Chinatown on Monday, March 22 in broad daylight when two black men ran up behind us trying to grab our purses. This was the bag that was taken from me, but the strap snapped so the thief only has the actual bag and/or maybe half of the strap.
> 
> I just bought this bag on Saturday March 20 after a long wait, so this was really devastating to me. I know we might not recover our belongings, I just want justice for the assault we have endured.
> 
> They might attempt to sell this bag as is for a low price, or get a new strap (possibly fake) just to be able to sell the bag for a higher price. I just reached out to my SA at Chanel and informed her of what happened because I forgot to take out the authenticity card from inside the bag, so the thieves or an accomplice might have the idea of taking the bag to the stores to get it fixed for free. I wonder if the stores could help if this does happen?
> 
> Please help us bring down these attackers and #stopasianhatecrime! My mother has more injuries as she was choked by one of them and pushed to the ground, on top of her purse being stolen with everything inside valuable to her


Sorry to hear this!  Those attackers are soooo gross!  I’m hearing more and more of these hate crimes everyday.  It’s really getting out of control! #STOPASIANHATE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zixi1000

amna72 said:


> I had no idea I could be so impressed with a pink bag, till I got this one)))



Congratulation on your new piece!

I saw you posted a comparison of this bag with the iridescent lilac pink classic flap. This looks like a darker pink in comparison.  Does it look mauve in real life? Do you think it’s similar / harder to style comparing to the lilac pink?

Sorry about all these questions - I have the same classic flap and want to see if I would like the iridescent pink classic handle as well.

TIA!


----------



## amna72

Zixi1000 said:


> Congratulation on your new piece!
> 
> I saw you posted a comparison of this bag with the iridescent lilac pink classic flap. This looks like a darker pink in comparison.  Does it look mauve in real life? Do you think it’s similar / harder to style comparing to the lilac pink?
> 
> Sorry about all these questions - I have the same classic flap and want to see if I would like the iridescent pink classic handle as well.
> 
> TIA!



Thanks, no problems, I understand. It is a combination of mauve, pink, caramel, I would say, depending on the light. It is as easy or as difficult to combine as the light pink, because I have tried both bags with different colours. They are both good with pink, rose, black, grey, white.....and very bad with beige, which is the colour I wear a lot))
The pictures I made will give you an idea of the bag colour and the styling options


----------



## hlzpenguin

amna72 said:


> Thanks, no problems, I understand. It is a combination of mauve, pink, caramel, I would say, depending on the light. It is as easy or as difficult to combine as the light pink, because I have tried both bags with different colours. They are both good with pink, rose, black, grey, white.....and very bad with beige, which is the colour I wear a lot))
> The pictures I made will give you an idea of the bag colour and the styling options


I like this color a lot. Didn’t know they come in top handle. Wish they have other items with the same color code.


----------



## amna72

hlzpenguin said:


> I like this color a lot. Didn’t know they come in top handle. Wish they have other items with the same color code.



The color is gorgeous. 
Today this was the only item I saw in this colour, but I do believe that they are continuously receiving new bags. The only issue is that the quantities are limited.


----------



## Babskidoodles

MissyBeautie said:


> Sorry to hear this!  Those attackers are soooo gross!  I’m hearing more and more of these hate crimes everyday.  It’s really getting out of control! #STOPASIANHATE !!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much for your sentiments. Just be careful when you go outside, it doesn't matter if you're carrying or wearing anything designer, I really do think a lot of people are just desperate nowadays due to the effects of the pandemic..


----------



## Zixi1000

Thank you so much! I love how this color looks against the light pink and dark outfit.

This will be a struggle for me, there are so many nice pinks this season!



amna72 said:


> Thanks, no problems, I understand. It is a combination of mauve, pink, caramel, I would say, depending on the light. It is as easy or as difficult to combine as the light pink, because I have tried both bags with different colours. They are both good with pink, rose, black, grey, white.....and very bad with beige, which is the colour I wear a lot))
> The pictures I made will give you an idea of the bag colour and the styling options


----------



## BettyLouboo

loverose said:


> This is stunning. What is the name of this bag? I need it ASAP!


Thank you! Sorry I don’t know the name of the bag but I did post the tag with the style code a few posts prior.


----------



## ranipark

Hello all! Finally got my dark beige iridescent classic double flap bag! A01112 B04563 NC027  I have included pics. I like it overal but I think the purplish gold sheen it gives in different light is slightly off putting. But I wanted this bag for so long! Wonder if I should exchange it for light beige? It looks so pretty when worn though. Thoughts?


----------



## Sylly

Just arrived moments ago, a matching cardholder for my 17K iridescent reissue! SO darn excited to have it; found it via @stilllookingforluxe on IG (Gail, who was awesome!)
I am THRILLED!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sylly said:


> Just arrived moments ago, a matching cardholder for my 17K iridescent reissue! SO darn excited to have it; found it via @stilllookingforluxe on IG (Gail, who was awesome!)
> I am THRILLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035191
> View attachment 5035190


Wow that a gorgeous combo! Congrats!!


----------



## Rami00

ranipark said:


> Hello all! Finally got my dark beige iridescent classic double flap bag! A01112 B04563 NC027  I have included pics. I like it overal but I think the purplish gold sheen it gives in different light is slightly off putting. But I wanted this bag for so long! Wonder if I should exchange it for light beige? It looks so pretty when worn though. Thoughts?


Have you seen the light beige in person? If you are having seconds, it would be a good idea to compare the two. In my personal experience, if I questioned a bag even a slight bit - it never worked out in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## Jereni

BettyLouboo said:


> Yay!! Glad to know I’m not the only one!   Do post your bag when you get yours! Curious to know which color you get!



Definitely will do! They said there were only 2 left in the US so I’m hoping to hear the order was confirmed today



atlsweetpea11 said:


> Oooohh yes I can’t wait to see which you you get as well and see the pics. I’m not sure why I like this bag as I’m not a fan of the mini with the handle. Perhaps it’s the size of the bag that makes the handle fit better. I’m sure I’m in the minority but it’s a more aesthetically pleasing bag than the mini with handle.



I also think it’s much more attractive than the mini with the handle and I think it’s for two reasons - 1) that it’s a bigger bag overall like you said, but 2) the handle is wider in proportion to the width of the bag. It makes the handle more organic with the rest of the bag silhouette instead of being a very perpendicular accent like it is on the mini. Just my thoughts though.

I’m also a huge fan of the leather band on the strap for where it sits on your shoulder. I don’t find the classic, full metal/leather chain very comfortable and tend to be more interested in seasonal bags because they often have this leather band.


----------



## Chanellooo

MissyBeautie said:


> Sorry to hear this!  Those attackers are soooo gross!  I’m hearing more and more of these hate crimes everyday.  It’s really getting out of control! #STOPASIANHATE !!!!!!!!!!!


This is awful! I’m so sorry this happened to you and your mother. Crime in LA is rampant. I don’t wear anything valuable in LA anymore.


----------



## Strep2031

New to me GST purchased from Fashionphile. It is in pristine condition. Even more beautiful in person than I imagined.


----------



## luv2shop_78

These lil cuties arrived today thanks to my lovely Saks SA


----------



## lsquare

Strep2031 said:


> New to me GST purchased from Fashionphile. It is in pristine condition. Even more beautiful in person than I imagined.


Congrats! Would love to see some mod shots!


----------



## Strep2031

lsquare said:


> Congrats! Would love to see some mod shots!


Thank you. I will definitely post a few soon.


----------



## ODonnell_91

x3ashley23x3 said:


> My first ever classic flap arrived today - 21s Iridescent Beige! I am completely in love and wish I bought a classic flap sooner! The color is absolutely stunning, sometimes a light beige, other times pearly pink! I also purchased both matching small wallets in plans of returning one, but I love them both so I am torn! I am leaning towards just keeping both
> View attachment 5033988
> View attachment 5033989
> View attachment 5033990


Wow these all look stunning   I was going to buy a black classic flap when the shops reopen next month but now I’m considering buying the iridescent classic flap If I was you I would keep both wallets


----------



## Strep2031

Sylly said:


> Just arrived moments ago, a matching cardholder for my 17K iridescent reissue! SO darn excited to have it; found it via @stilllookingforluxe on IG (Gail, who was awesome!)
> I am THRILLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035191
> View attachment 5035190


Stunning!


----------



## nzilbz98

Super happy with my purchases! Indiana boot (I think that's what it's called?) and the mini rectangle flap bag with top handle


----------



## nzilbz98

nzilbz98 said:


> Super happy with my purchases! Indiana boot (I think that's what it's called?) and the mini rectangle flap bag with top handle


----------



## stylemeter

Got these 2 a few weeks ago . Just forgot to post


----------



## sbelle

I normally don’t love pink, but this wallet really called to me .


----------



## stylemeter

stylemeter said:


> Got these 2 a few weeks ago . Just forgot to post


----------



## Klaneckya

Sylly said:


> Just arrived moments ago, a matching cardholder for my 17K iridescent reissue! SO darn excited to have it; found it via @stilllookingforluxe on IG (Gail, who was awesome!)
> I am THRILLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035191
> View attachment 5035190


Hi, how is your iridescent reissue holding up the iridescent color and hardware. I bought 21s bags. Looks very nice. Is west and tear normal and no issues fir leather color shades and Rainbow hardware?


----------



## Sylly

Klaneckya said:


> Hi, how is your iridescent reissue holding up the iridescent color and hardware. I bought 21s bags. Looks very nice. Is west and tear normal and no issues fir leather color shades and Rainbow hardware?


My situation is a little unusual; I bought my 17K reissue brand new at a department store at the end of October of 2020. It was transferred from a store that was closing - I can only guess that this special bag was put aside for a client, and then forgotten. It ended up being transferred to my local store, and my SA texted me a picture. I instantly recognized that this bag was three years old, and jumped at the chance to buy it.

So, combined with lockdown and the fact that I have a dozen other Chanel bags I rotate wearing, I think I have only worn it out twice. So unfortunately I cannot attest to wear and tear. I do have a 19S iridescent that I have worn a few more times, and it is still in perfect condition, but again, I can’t say that I have worn it that many times. 

Sorry I couldn’t be more help! I also bought a 21S iridescent mini, and am hopeful the wear and tear won’t be too bad. The beauty of these bags make me roll the dice for sure!


----------



## hummingangela

Picked up this rainbow beauty yesterday and I’m in LOVE!! So interesting how the color shifts when you’re wearing it!


----------



## Klaneckya

Sylly said:


> My situation is a little unusual; I bought my 17K reissue brand new at a department store at the end of October of 2020. It was transferred from a store that was closing - I can only guess that this special bag was put aside for a client, and then forgotten. It ended up being transferred to my local store, and my SA texted me a picture. I instantly recognized that this bag was three years old, and jumped at the chance to buy it.
> 
> So, combined with lockdown and the fact that I have a dozen other Chanel bags I rotate wearing, I think I have only worn it out twice. So unfortunately I cannot attest to wear and tear. I do have a 19S iridescent that I have worn a few more times, and it is still in perfect condition, but again, I can’t say that I have worn it that many times.
> 
> Sorry I couldn’t be more help! I also bought a 21S iridescent mini, and am hopeful the wear and tear won’t be too bad. The beauty of these bags make me roll the dice for sure!


Congrats. The reissue is stunning - iridescent and rainbow hardware. Great find.


----------



## ginatanzz

Part I of 21S haul, more coming next week... Thank you @nat74 for the intel on the 21S pink zipped card holder and black hair tie


----------



## jszkat

After 4 years being on my wishlist, I finally bought today my first Chanel bag, the black mini rectangular bag. 

I decided that I should no longer wait, because the price rose since 2017 from CHF 2770 to CHF 3680, since I was eyeing this bag. 
CHF is appr. like USD. I live in Switzerland .

I also brought my first Chanel brooch.

Some pics of the bag and brooch, some eye candy of the cap toe pumps.


----------



## hlzpenguin

jszkat said:


> After 4 years being on my wishlist, I finally bought today my first Chanel bag, the black mini rectangular bag.
> 
> I decided that I should no longer wait, because the price rose since 2017 from CHF 2770 to CHF 3680, since I was eyeing this bag.
> CHF is appr. like USD. I live in Switzerland .
> 
> I also brought my first Chanel brooch.
> 
> Some pics of the bag and brooch, some eye candy of the cap toe pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5037268
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037278


Oh my god!! So pretty and I am surprised that it took 4 years of waiting for the bag . This is also on my wishlist .


----------



## jszkat

hlzpenguin said:


> Oh my god!! So pretty and I am surprised that it took 4 years of waiting for the bag . This is also on my wishlist .



Indeed, I was buying a couple of LV bags since 2017 which I am making a lot of use out of: Empreinte Speedy in Black, Clapton Crossbody, Empreinte Pochette Metis in black and pink and LV cross body New Wave in Royal blue.  So, if I add them all, I could have bought Chanel earlier instead. I also have to admit that it was nice 4 years longing for this bag, I knew that I will buy it one day, because I can.


----------



## Jill N

My new card holder with rainbow hardware. I wanted something for spring/summer. I have black and thought mix it up a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Jill N said:


> My new card holder with rainbow hardware. I wanted something for spring/summer. I have black and thought mix it up a bit. Thoughts?


I love the pink interior!  My vote is to keep!!  Congrats


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jszkat said:


> After 4 years being on my wishlist, I finally bought today my first Chanel bag, the black mini rectangular bag.
> 
> I decided that I should no longer wait, because the price rose since 2017 from CHF 2770 to CHF 3680, since I was eyeing this bag.
> CHF is appr. like USD. I live in Switzerland .
> 
> I also brought my first Chanel brooch.
> 
> Some pics of the bag and brooch, some eye candy of the cap toe pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5037268
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037278


Congratulations on your Chanel purchases! You’ll get lots of use out of the mini! I also love your coat. An absolutely gorgeous shade of blue.


----------



## DaisyTu

I recently bought the medium cf in dark beige and it gorgeous . So happy to have found it thanks to this awesome community! And of course special thanks to the one and only @nat74 for keeping an eye out for me.

 I love you guys so much!


----------



## lustroy

I got my first Chanel bag today, after doing research and thinking about it for about a month! I first went to The RealReal to see what they had, and then went to Chanel to see what the quality of a new bag this year looked like, in comparison.

As people have mentioned, the newer Chanel bags with the “gold tone hardware” look almost like silver, while the vintage Chanel bags with the 24k gold plated hardware is very rich like a deep amber honey. They didn’t have any new black medium classic flaps in stock (and couldn’t say when they could expect more), so they showed a display one, and they also showed a bright orange one. The quilts were not as puffy as I would hope in a new bag, and it didn’t feel as soft as the vintage one. That may come with time, but I decided I’d only get a new bag if a) hardware looked aesthetically pleasing to me, and b) if the quilts were puffy and c) if the lambskin felt like good quality.
With that said, I went back to The RealReal, knew which one I was leaning towards and compared it to several others (thanks to an amazing sale associate), and took the plunge and bought it!

It is ultra soft, and I love how rich the gold hardware is. I thought I wouldn’t be okay with the flattened quilts, but when seeing it in real life and knowing how luxurious the bag feels, I have no qualms about it. The photo is under bright light, so while the wear and scratches show up in the photo, it’s really not as noticeable in real life and daylight.  

Hope this stays with me for awhile!


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

ranipark said:


> Hello all! Finally got my dark beige iridescent classic double flap bag! A01112 B04563 NC027  I have included pics. I like it overal but I think the purplish gold sheen it gives in different light is slightly off putting. But I wanted this bag for so long! Wonder if I should exchange it for light beige? It looks so pretty when worn though. Thoughts?


Oh I def see the purple. A true beige is on my list as well and yeah, it def would bother me too! It's pretty for sure, but wouldn't be for me.


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

lustroy said:


> I got my first Chanel bag today, after doing research and thinking about it for about a month! I first went to The RealReal to see what they had, and then went to Chanel to see what the quality of a new bag this year looked like, in comparison.
> 
> As people have mentioned, the newer Chanel bags with the “gold tone hardware” look almost like silver, while the vintage Chanel bags with the 24k gold plated hardware is very rich like a deep amber honey. They didn’t have any new black medium classic flaps in stock (and couldn’t say when they could expect more), so they showed a display one, and they also showed a bright orange one. The quilts were not as puffy as I would hope in a new bag, and it didn’t feel as soft as the vintage one. That may come with time, but I decided I’d only get a new bag if a) hardware looked aesthetically pleasing to me, and b) if the quilts were puffy and c) if the lambskin felt like good quality.
> With that said, I went back to The RealReal, knew which one I was leaning towards and compared it to several others (thanks to an amazing sale associate), and took the plunge and bought it!
> 
> It is ultra soft, and I love how rich the gold hardware is. I thought I wouldn’t be okay with the flattened quilts, but when seeing it in real life and knowing how luxurious the bag feels, I have no qualms about it. The photo is under bright light, so while the wear and scratches show up in the photo, it’s really not as noticeable in real life and daylight.
> 
> Hope this stays with me for awhile!
> 
> View attachment 5037380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037381


Honestly the new bags NEVER feel as good as the vintages ones do. The flattened quilts wouldn't bother me, I think that makes me love the vintage look more. Congrats on your 1st.


----------



## leggoman92

leggoman92 said:


> i usually like to be able to fit my phone in my bag but omg this bag is so cute! chain length is too short to crossbody for me, but i'm planning to shorten the chain or add my own top handle and primarily use it as a wristlet/clutch. was hoping for the light pink from 21s but i'm happy to have the black too!
> View attachment 5013065



so happy! was able to add the 21s pink mini vanity to my collection just in time for my birthday! just got the black one earlier this month. not sure if like the mini vanity in the pink as much but i do like the idea of having a 21s pink piece in my collection.


----------



## star_dust

21ss haul  I am trying hard to resist and not buy the crystal choker from the collection that I also love!


----------



## Sa_Sa

A gold round coin (Mar purchase ) and zipped card holder (Feb purchase) perfectly match with my bag (Jan purchase)


----------



## redjellybean

Sa_Sa said:


> A gold round coin (Mar purchase ) and zipped card holder (Feb purchase) perfectly match with my bag (Jan purchase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038056
> View attachment 5038059


So cute , may I know the price of the coin purse ? Thanks


----------



## fiantoduri

thriftyandlux said:


> Complete impulse purchase yesterday. This beauty caught my eye as I was leaving the boutique. I’ve never been a fan of the 19 but I couldn’t resist this gorgeous tweed version
> View attachment 5029608
> View attachment 5029610



May I ask what the product code is for this bag? I don't have a Chanel SA (yet) but want to be able to provide them a product code to hunt for the bag for me. Thank you!!


----------



## couturequeen

The most beautiful box ever shipped to my house!


----------



## SimoneChanel

Just a gorgeous brooch this final weekend in March.


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

Early birthday presents! Looovvvveeee!!


----------



## bfly

I’m probably late to the Chanel sneakers game, however better late than never  
So here they are, happy me


----------



## evelyn1021

21s mini with handle in iridescent white caviar!


----------



## Klaneckya

bfly said:


> I’m probably late to the Chanel sneakers game, however better late than never
> So here they are, happy me
> 
> View attachment 5038683


Congrats. I love this ones. Are they true to size in comparison with other Chanel sneakers?


----------



## Chany214

New to me medium classic flap 25 series. Got it for more than 50% off RRP from Vestiaire and had to get it authenticated twice for peace of mind. Can’t wait to wear it out once the lockdown has been lifted.


----------



## bfly

Klaneckya said:


> Congrats. I love this ones. Are they true to size in comparison with other Chanel sneakers?



Thank you. Since I ordered thru the phone and never ever try any Chanel sneakers physically before so I asked the SA if they are true to size or need size up/down. And he recommended me with my usual size. I’m glad I did as they’re fit perfectly. Sorry I can’t tell you in comparison with other Chanel sneakers as again I never try them physically.
I recommend you go to the store and try them yourself. Good luck and hope you get what you wanted if you’re planning to get the sneakers as well.


----------



## ijustneedthis

couturequeen said:


> The most beautiful box ever shipped to my house!


WOwwww! I think from all the hats i saw online, this is probably one of the most "chanelesque" and timeless ones. Congrats!


----------



## ijustneedthis

Chany214 said:


> New to me medium classic flap 25 series. Got it for more than 50% off RRP from Vestiaire and had to get it authenticated twice for peace of mind. Can’t wait to wear it out once the lockdown has been lifted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038800


What a deal for a timeless bag that you will enjoy for years to come! The shiny lambskin - j'adore!


----------



## Klaneckya

bfly said:


> Thank you. Since I ordered thru the phone and never ever try any Chanel sneakers physically before so I asked the SA if they are true to size or need size up/down. And he recommended me with my usual size. I’m glad I did as they’re fit perfectly. Sorry I can’t tell you in comparison with other Chanel sneakers as again I never try them physically.
> I recommend you go to the store and try them yourself. Good luck and hope you get what you wanted if you’re planning to get the sneakers as well.


Thank you very much. True to size helps.


----------



## rowy65

Jill N said:


> My new card holder with rainbow hardware. I wanted something for spring/summer. I have black and thought mix it up a bit. Thoughts?


Totally love this and want tiger one myself.  I just a black chevron cardholder so getting a flap cardholder in a bright color is a must .  I’m on the hunt for rainbow hardware slg now


----------



## luxurym

HI_maintenance said:


> This 21S small messenger bag is on its way to me.  Photo courtesy of my SA.


Hello I saw you got this at ala moana. Would you mind sharing your SAs information with me?


----------



## suezsh00z

Thanks to hubby for this treat! Been obsessed with this bag for months, found a great SA who helped source one for me!


----------



## yysayshello

Thanks for letting me share my joy!! After I purchased the blue chevron mini early this year, I thought I was quite done with Chanel, given all the hoarding situation in my country. But OMG maybe it’s the birthday magic working, I received a call this morning for Black mini in LGHW  I dashed to the boutique for it and left with another 21 navy bag too. Is it a common thing to receive a 29 series black mini after 1-2 years? I thought it would long be gone. SA assured that it just arrived and it’s the only piece in shop. I wasn’t sure though I definitely felt the pressure in shop. People after people were waiting around for the bag if I were to reject it.


----------



## amna72

yysayshello said:


> Thanks for letting me share my joy!! After I purchased the blue chevron mini early this year, I thought I’m quite done with Chanel, given all the hoarding situation in my country. But OMG maybe it’s the birthday magic working, I received a call this morning for Black mini in LGHW  I dashed to the boutique for it and left with another 21 navy bag too. Is it a common thing to receive a 29 series black mini after 1-2 years? I thought it would long be gone. SA assured that it just arrived and it’s the only piece in shop. I wasn’t sure though I definitely felt the pressure in shop. People after people were waiting around for the bag if I were to reject it.
> 
> View attachment 5039346



I love your bags, the mini is gorgeous...you are having a great birthday

When it comes to mini I had a similar situation this month. I was offered one which was from last year and has been sold out everywhere long time ago. Moreover, it was even not the only piece, they had 2 in this particular colour.


----------



## Gabel

Just purchased my first WOC and at the same time first tweed piece   So excited.


----------



## MaryJoe84

My white beauty (21S white), „neon“blue wallet and earrings


----------



## ijustneedthis

MaryJoe84 said:


> My white beauty (21S white), „neon“blue wallet and earrings


Stunnnnningggg! Love everything . Congrats for this beauties, they will give you sparkles in this unusual times .


----------



## MaryJoe84

ijustneedthis said:


> Stunnnnningggg! Love everything . Congrats for this beauties, they will give you sparkles in this unusual times .


Thank you! And yes, they surely will


----------



## thriftyandlux

After having my order cancelled for my 21C medium classic flap  I was sure I'd be too late to get a suitable replacement from 21S but thanks to a lovely fellow Canadian TPFer, I was able to score this classic flap of my dreams  
The iridescent dark beige colour is such a chameleon, it's a gorgeous shade of beige with a more brown and pink tone compared to the more yellow tone of beige clair.


----------



## cajhingle

spring finds...under retail


----------



## Kayceedee88

Finally found the perfect beige Mini Flap with light gold hardware from 21S. So happy to add a lighter colour to my almost all black Chanel collection.


----------



## yysayshello

amna72 said:


> I love your bags, the mini is gorgeous...you are having a great birthday
> 
> When it comes to mini I had a similar situation this month. I was offered one which was from last year and has been sold out everywhere long time ago. Moreover, it was even not the only piece, they had 2 in this particular colour.




Ah congratulations on your find too!!  I guess this is what my husband meant as “it’s meant to be yours”


----------



## amna72

yysayshello said:


> Ah congratulations on your find too!!  I guess this is what my husband meant as “it’s meant to be yours”



Thanks, I strongly believe in what your husband said


----------



## fashionelite

I can’t believe my luck  I was able to get this 20a so black mini/small coco from a store in the US last week! This is my very first luxury bag. My first Chanel purchase were slgs in iridescent pink from the 19s collection that cost more than the coach bag I carry them in.


----------



## emeng_z

From 21P collection, bought at the end of march. Thanks to nat74 and hlzpenguin.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Got 3 RTW jackets and put my pup inside the bag


----------



## labellusting

A big thank you to everyone’s favorite chanel angel @nat74, I was able to get the small chancel turnlock earrings!!! Having a hard time deciding which ones to keep


----------



## lineys

March purchases ❤


----------



## thriftyandlux

fiantoduri said:


> May I ask what the product code is for this bag? I don't have a Chanel SA (yet) but want to be able to provide them a product code to hunt for the bag for me. Thank you!!


I'm so sorry I just saw this. Here you go!


----------



## blackcclover22

Another big thanks to @nat74 for helping me find this 21p gold mini woc! I’ve never considered a metallic Chanel until I laid eyes on this one...it’s so easy to wear and functions more like a neutral!
Outdoor vs indoor lighting


----------



## selleep

I fell in love with this cutie today. I put it on and it was all over. Love the comfort of the leather strap.


----------



## hart88hart

selleep said:


> I fell in love with this cutie today. I put it on and it was all over. Love the comfort of the leather strap.


What is that beauty called?


----------



## selleep

On the website it is called the mini messenger flap. I don't have the code-the SA removed it.


----------



## glamgirlcoco

Which one would you keep?


----------



## geenebeene

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?


They are both beautiful!❤️ But if I had to pick one I’d choose the one on the right. I think I could get more wear out of it. If I were to go for a tweed 19, this would be it~


----------



## BettyLouboo

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?


Oh my, that's a tough one!   Both tweed patterns are so beautiful and wearable! Agh~ I'd personally mull over this for days but probably end up split 45/55 (left/right)


----------



## glamgirlcoco

Omg I love you guys!! They are actually both really nice in person and so neutral even with the pattern with the black and beige one. The good thing about black and beige is that it’s all black on the inside. The cream is tdf


----------



## Gabel

Keeping or not keeping?  What do you think?


----------



## OksanaL

Finally got this classy b&w combination.


----------



## Maia_

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?


They are both so beautiful! If I would buy a tweed 19 I would also go for the right one. It‘s the most beautiful combo I‘ve seen so far


----------



## Lucky13Mum

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?


I think the right one is so pretty!!!


----------



## srtacaramelo

Bought this beauty yesterday!


----------



## sheeby

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?



Both are very pretty. Also vote for the one on the right. There will likely be more seasonal tweed and other unique black 19s in future. In general, I think it's harder to find the lighter neutral tweeds. This one seems versatile. Good luck with your decision. Both are gorgeous, don't think you can wrong with either.


----------



## amna72

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?



The lighter one, it is gorgeous


----------



## bagarella

xxDxx said:


> Bought my second Deauville last week
> 
> View attachment 5033264



If you have a minute can I get the style number so I can have some SAs try to track one down for me? Thanks!


----------



## bagarella

bluefly03 said:


> Shout out to @nat74!!!! I was lucky to see her post about this beauty and bought it right away So thank you @nat74 !!! This color is much prettier in person, more pink than orange I would say


this is so pretty. What's it called? Do you have the style number? If you are comfortable how much was it?


----------



## flyingfree27

glamgirlcoco said:


> Which one would you keep?


Definitely the beige on the right! It’s more unique and harder to come by!


----------



## Litsa

Congrats! Were you able to find it in store? Do you know if more are available?



Kayceedee88 said:


> Finally found the perfect beige Mini Flap with light gold hardware from 21S. So happy to add a lighter colour to my almost all black Chanel collection.
> 
> View attachment 5040150


----------



## Kayceedee88

Litsa said:


> Congrats! Were you able to find it in store? Do you know if more are available?


Not sure where you are located but yes, I got it from the boutique in Hong Kong and they only received two, while the other one was also reserved already. My SA said they received very limited quantities of this color only. 
I suggest you get in touch with an SA in your local boutique and get on the wait list.


----------



## vink

Deleted.


----------



## lnguyen0827

I’ve been a really bad girl. It got to a point where I couldn’t get an slg because I went over my limit! I haven’t bought any chanel for years but these past few seasons got me!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I got the gold one too but it was back in January!


----------



## ipekkeles

lnguyen0827 said:


> I’ve been a really bad girl. It got to a point where I couldn’t get an slg because I went over my limit! I haven’t bought any chanel for years but these past few seasons got me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047432
> View attachment 5047433
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047435
> 
> 
> I got the gold one too but it was back in January!
> 
> View attachment 5047437



same here, i have to turn down an LV bag offered to me because i've been very bad with Chanel since early February.

use your purchases in good health and have fun.


----------



## marinaeff

labellusting said:


> A big thank you to everyone’s favorite chanel angel @nat74, I was able to get the small chancel turnlock earrings!!! Having a hard time deciding which ones to keep
> View attachment 5040836


Which once did you end up keeping? Can you please do some modeling shots? Do you find them at all heavy? TIA❤️


----------



## marinaeff

ginatanzz said:


> Part I of 21S haul, more coming next week... Thank you @nat74 for the intel on the 21S pink zipped card holder and black hair tie


Which size earring did you get!? Do you did them heavy?


----------



## marinaeff

luv2shop_78 said:


> These lil cuties arrived today thanks to my lovely Saks SA
> 
> View attachment 5035959


Do you find these earring heavy!?


----------



## marinaeff

labellusting said:


> just a little something! I couldn’t get my hands on the smaller size, so these will have to do!


I am trying to decide on the size I prefer. Do you find these at all heavy? Do you have a modeling shot ?


----------



## marinaeff

ipekkeles said:


> View attachment 5031255
> 
> 
> here it is compared to my everyday, favorite pair (this pair is also available this season, but it is also a REV i think):
> 
> View attachment 5031256
> 
> 
> and compared to my other relatively smaller CC earrings:
> 
> View attachment 5031257


Beautiful collection! Do you find the turn lock earring heavy?


----------



## julbull

valse5 said:


> I got the small flap bag with top handle in lamb skin! First time buying aged/crumpled leather and quite nervous with handling/wearing. But the handle is so unique. Definitely has a different vibe compared to my Chanel boy.
> 
> View attachment 5021913
> View attachment 5021914


how do you like the length of the chain strap as a crossbody (height as reference please)


----------



## ipekkeles

marinaeff said:


> Beautiful collection! Do you find the turn lock earring heavy?



not at all, light and easy to use everyday.


----------



## Reags22

thriftyandlux said:


> Complete impulse purchase yesterday. This beauty caught my eye as I was leaving the boutique. I’ve never been a fan of the 19 but I couldn’t resist this gorgeous tweed version
> View attachment 5029608
> View attachment 5029610


I love this one! It looks great on you!


----------



## labellusting

marinaeff said:


> Which once did you end up keeping? Can you please do some modeling shots? Do you find them at all heavy? TIA❤


I kept the small ones! I think the larger ones looked better, but my style is very minimalistic and I wanted an everyday earring. The bigger ones stood out obviously, but for me would have been an occasion earring if that makes sense! I love the small ones and have not taken them off!


----------



## marinaeff

labellusting said:


> I kept the small ones! I think the larger ones looked better, but my style is very minimalistic and I wanted an everyday earring. The bigger ones stood out obviously, but for me would have been an occasion earring if that makes sense! I love the small ones and have not taken them off!


Thank you for your response!! 
Wow they both look amazing! My only concern is their weight as someone mentioned they were on the heavier side. I am very sensitive to that. Would you say the larger once were on the heavy side? ( I am too a minimalist so leaning toward the small but the larger are really a statement!)


----------



## labellusting

marinaeff said:


> Thank you for your response!!
> Wow they both look amazing! My only concern is their weight as someone mentioned they were on the heavier side. I am very sensitive to that. Would you say the larger once were on the heavy side? ( I am too a minimalist so leaning toward the small but the larger are really a statement!)


glad to be of assistance! the larger ones were definitely a bit heavy, especially for me who doesn’t really wear earrings. I barely notice the small ones on tbh! I love them!


----------



## marinaeff

labellusting said:


> glad to be of assistance! the larger ones were definitely a bit heavy, especially for me who doesn’t really wear earrings. I barely notice the small ones on tbh! I love them!


Wow !! once again thank you for your insights! I too don’t really wear earring daily but even when going out I don’t really do heavy earrings. Just wanted to confirm this is the style number for the small once ?


----------



## luv2shop_78

marinaeff said:


> Do you find these earring heavy!?



They are a little heavy - after a full day wearing them I did find that the weight was noticeable.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Reags22 said:


> I love this one! It looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## glitzgal97

lnguyen0827 said:


> I’ve been a really bad girl. It got to a point where I couldn’t get an slg because I went over my limit! I haven’t bought any chanel for years but these past few seasons got me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047432
> View attachment 5047433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047435
> 
> 
> I got the gold one too but it was back in January!
> 
> View attachment 5047437


OMG you got my dream bags - the pink iridescent and gold metallic!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Katostar

Here's my mini square dark beige 21s from last week


----------



## Pinkberryzz

She is literally glowing


----------



## eslee

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> Early birthday presents! Looovvvveeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038284
> View attachment 5038285
> View attachment 5038286


Beautiful! Is the small trendy still $5600? I spoke to a SA today and he said it was $6100.  Was there another price increase?


----------



## lnguyen0827

glitzgal97 said:


> OMG you got my dream bags - the pink iridescent and gold metallic!!! Congrats!!!


I got super lucky with both of them. My SA came through and surprised me


----------



## labellusting

marinaeff said:


> Wow !! once again thank you for your insights! I too don’t really wear earring daily but even when going out I don’t really do heavy earrings. Just wanted to confirm this is the style number for the small once ?


here ya go!


----------



## marinaeff

labellusting said:


> here ya go!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

eslee said:


> Beautiful! Is the small trendy still $5600? I spoke to a SA today and he said it was $6100.  Was there another price increase?


It was 5600 when I bought it!


----------



## nat74

eslee said:


> Beautiful! Is the small trendy still $5600? I spoke to a SA today and he said it was $6100.  Was there another price increase?


Size medium is $6,100.


----------



## glamgirlcoco

Decision made! The most gorgeous tweed


----------



## awesomediva

Kels057 said:


> Got my first Chanel this month! Preowned in excellent condition - dark beige boy, old medium size in calfskin leather. Tiny bit of corner wear but IMO it’s very minimal/insignificant


Absolutely gorgeous! Where did you purchase the bag from?


----------



## lkweh

RataDrawitra said:


> Will pick her up tmr!  cant wait



I am thinking to get this style too. How do you like yours?


----------



## tezshopa

I purchased Chanel double flap medium from Vestiaire Collective. Can't be more excited.


----------



## MaryJoe84

tezshopa said:


> I purchased Chanel double flap medium from Vestiaire Collective. Can't be more excited.


Congrats! What colour and hardware combo?


----------



## tezshopa

MaryJoe84 said:


> Congrats! What colour and hardware combo?


Thank you! Black one with golden hardware.


----------



## MaryJoe84

tezshopa said:


> Thank you! Black one with golden hardware.


Great!  Very good choice!


----------



## sheshe23

Wan.derings said:


> I've been lusting after a small bubblegum pink caviar classic flap for years, several unanswered emails to Chanel this year and a SA finally replied with pictures -had to compromise, but added another medium to my collection  not so patiently waiting for DPD to deliver now...


hi there! I'm wondering what is the colour code for this pink? Thank you!


----------



## BB8

I just loved the vintage "Diana-esque" vibes this bag gave off as soon as I saw pictures of it. And, it is super practical too: can fit more than my minis, plus it has a large pocket in the back that is very usable.  Thanks to a kind and lovely fellow tPFer (you know who you are), I was able to get one of the last two in the U.S.!


----------



## silvercreek

BB8 said:


> I just loved the vintage "Diana-esque" vibes this bag gave off as soon as I saw pictures of it. And, it is super practical too: can fit more than my minis, plus it has a large pocket in the back that is very usable.  Thanks to a kind and lovely fellow tPFer (you know who you are), I was able to get one of the last two in the U.S.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053548
> View attachment 5053549



Oh, the bag looks great on you.  The bag has fabric or leather lining ?


----------



## OksanaL

My Chanel clouds, super soft and comfy


----------



## BB8

silvercreek said:


> Oh, the bag looks great on you.  The bag has fabric or leather lining ?


Thank you so much! It is fabric-lined.


----------



## valse5

julbull said:


> how do you like the length of the chain strap as a crossbody (height as reference please)



I’m 5’3”. When I wear it cross body, the bag falls under my torso. The handle makes it seem a little higher but doesn’t really get in the way.

I usually prefer holding the handle if I don’t need to use my hands. Here are some photos for reference.


----------



## silvercreek

BB8 said:


> Thank you so much! It is fabric-lined.



Thanks. I'm interested at the red one, but my local store never has anything for me to take a look except for some classic floor samples.


----------



## BB8

silvercreek said:


> Thanks. I'm interested at the red one, but my local store never has anything for me to take a look except for some classic floor samples.


Keep an eye out on the "Stock" thread. I've seen the red one posted. Maybe you can request more photos from the SA. Or, the way things are going, if it's an option for you: maybe you can order it and decide once you have it in hand...


----------



## silvercreek

BB8 said:


> Keep an eye out on the "Stock" thread. I've seen the red one posted. Maybe you can request more photos from the SA. Or, the way things are going, if it's an option for you: maybe you can order it and decide once you have it in hand...



Excellent suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Jereni

BB8 said:


> I just loved the vintage "Diana-esque" vibes this bag gave off as soon as I saw pictures of it. And, it is super practical too: can fit more than my minis, plus it has a large pocket in the back that is very usable.  Thanks to a kind and lovely fellow tPFer (you know who you are), I was able to get one of the last two in the U.S.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053548
> View attachment 5053549



So happy you got this!!! It looks fabulous on you. It’s such a darling style.


----------



## BB8

Jereni said:


> So happy you got this!!! It looks fabulous on you. It’s such a darling style.


Thanks bag twin!


----------



## Bumbles

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Got this cutie yesterday - the silver mini vanity!


This silver mini vanity is so cute and adorable!    How are you finding it? Are you enjoying it or is it too small? I’m also thinking of getting one probably the white one. What do you fit in it and how do you use it? For what purpose? Thanks for sharing it and thanks for your comments in advance!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Bumbles said:


> This silver mini vanity is so cute and adorable!    How are you finding it? Are you enjoying it or is it too small? I’m also thinking of getting one probably the white one. What do you fit in it and how do you use it? For what purpose? Thanks for sharing it and thanks for your comments in advance!


It’s mostly for cards and lipstick - a quick grab and go. Not meant to fit your phone as it’s an slg. I haven’t used it yet but it’s so cute!


----------



## jes_y89

allure244 said:


> I got two mini vanities, a belt, and a phone holder (because the mini vanities are too mini to hold a phone. Haha)


OMG, 
I love both of them, the pink one & black one. Do you mind sharing modeling pictures of both of them? Now I have to think which one should I get or get both haha?

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## gomezp

SPBiaes said:


> Talked about getting this in the RTW threads. First Chanel accessory purchase (besides hats lol!) in 3 years. While still loving some of the current clothing designs, I have not felt excited by any of the accessories from VV for a long time until this showed up. Got totally split opinions among family members, which is why this piece is so exciting to me! Girls are not a fan of its look but boys said this is something that they will actually wear.
> View attachment 5032693


She is beautiful!!! I am so jealous I have been looking for this WOC.


----------



## SPBiaes

gomezp said:


> She is beautiful!!! I am so jealous I have been looking for this WOC.


Thank you! My SA was able to locate it before the shipment arrival and reserved it for me with the help of the SM. You can try call Chanel customer service and provide the product ref code? Maybe they can help you locate one. The ref code is AP0250 B05588 45002.


----------



## gomezp

SPBiaes said:


> Thank you! My SA was able to locate it before the shipment arrival and reserved it for me with the help of the SM. You can try call Chanel customer service and provide the product ref code? Maybe they can help you locate one. The ref code is AP0250 B05588 45002.


Thanks you so much I didn't even think about calling.....I called and they cannot locate any. I even checked with Bergdorfs.


----------



## bealright

Hi @labellusting! Can you please share the measurements of each?
I would appreciate this so much!!! 





labellusting said:


> A big thank you to everyone’s favorite chanel angel @nat74, I was able to get the small chancel turnlock earrings!!! Having a hard time deciding which ones to keep
> View attachment 5040836


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

evelyn1021 said:


> 21s mini with handle in iridescent white caviar!


Hi, how is your white iridescent caviar holding up? Any issues? Thanks. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## coniglietta

Newbie2016 said:


> My taupe/grey find...it was just hanging out at the boutique for a couple years
> 
> Small calfskin w ruthenium hw...
> View attachment 5020927



Hi, I was wondering if you still have this mini and how is it holding up? What does this taupe shade look like in different lighting? I'm thinking about getting this an wearing it as a neutral, but I'm worried it might be a little too cool toned. TIA


----------

